# ★ Battlestar Belief: Art Department ★



## ~M~ (Mar 31, 2012)

We make avatars and/or signatures, both graphic and gifs.
AFTER A LONG PERIOD OF TIME I DUMP IMAGES IN THE GIVEAWAY THREAD, IF YOU LOVE SOMETING REQUEST YOUR NAME IN THE SIG/AVA OR RECLAIM IT IN THE GIVEAWAY. IT IS BETTER FOR AN IMAGE TO BE USED THAN RUST IN A FOLDER.

Please keep in mind that there's only so much we can do with low-quality stock. If your stock is horrendously bad, we'll .

*Staff*
- 



*Spoiler*: _Deceased_ 




- 
- 
- 
- 




*Rules*

- You need to be an active member with senior membership before requesting.
- ~M~ provides 3 versions generally, mild medium and spicy as fuuuuuk.
- Disable your sig before posting.
- Again, quality stock please, the bigger the more dramatic I can make things.
- Let us know what avatar size you want.
- I go by the weekly rule; you get it around one weeks time. Promise and love 
-I can do rounded or square borders but atm no border is the style. If you desire anything other, let me know ahead of time or else I will do what the art tells me to 
- If you really dislike the result, I will do my best and recreate. 
- Up to 3 requests per posting 





*Spoiler*: __ 




*~TIM's Examples ~*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (Mar 31, 2012)

Just a sig please.


Stock: [] 
Worker: Whoever is available.
Effects: Something similar to my avatar? Whatever you think works best.


Thank you.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 31, 2012)

Type: Set
Worker: Anyone available.
Stock: 

Size: 150x150 for avatar, sig could be anything comfortable with you
Effects: Flow?
Border: border
Other info: Dunno lol

Thank you.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Nicodemus_ 




;






*Spoiler*: _b?ckdich_


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2012)

[sp=Ventus]
;[/sp]

[sp=Basilikos]
;



[/sp]

[sp=Ino Yamanaka]






[/sp]

*U P * N E X T*
*
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- wes [anyone]
- Porcelain [anyone]
- Reiki [Snow]
- HighLevelPlayer [anyone]
- Naked [anyone] 
- Lmao [anyone]
- TittyNipple [anyone]
*


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 31, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> [sp=Basilikos]
> ;
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent work. 

Thank you.

Will wear it in a few days or so.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 31, 2012)

Request: Avatar only
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Worker: Whoever is available.
Effects: Something that makes him look even more badass and imposing. Blend of dark rich colours should do but anything half decent is fine by me.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Reiki_ 




;;;


----------



## ℛei (Apr 2, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reiki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



afgjjk awesome 
thank you


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 3, 2012)

Snow requesting an avy with solid tiny borders, please.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 3, 2012)

*U P * N E X T*
*
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- Porcelain [anyone]
- Naked [anyone] 
- TittyNipple [anyone]
- Admiral Kizaru [Snow]
- •Rinoa• [Snow]
- Sayaka  [Snow]
*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2012)

snow  

set







could you make it similar to this 



or this



dotted white borders

ava on the blond second pic and third pic

on sig " A day in the park with you"

sig not too big


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 3, 2012)

^ sure ;3


[sp=wes]
;



[/sp]

[sp=Lmao]


[/sp]


----------



## Scizor (Apr 3, 2012)

*Set request*
*Worker:* Kyon

*Effects:* up to you but not too much effects please: I trust you know what looks good better than I do.
*Borders: * One set with 2 pixels white/1 pixel black dotted and one set with 2 pixels white/1 pixel black solid if possible please (so two versions of both the avatar and the sig if possible)
*Sizes:*
*Avatar:* 150x150
*Signature: * 350x479
*Details:* The entire image as the signature, please.


----------



## wes (Apr 4, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ sure ;3
> 
> 
> [sp=wes]
> ...



thanks it looks great 

il put it on tomorrow since my own comp is in the shops for a day


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2012)

resize to 150x200 please


----------



## Lmao (Apr 6, 2012)

Avatar request for Snow Princess

Stock: 
No border
Effects up to you


Thank you


----------



## Tim (Apr 6, 2012)

RemChu said:


> resize to 150x200 please


----------



## Momoko (Apr 7, 2012)

i'm looking for someone for resizing this gif to 125x125, will rep, 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 [/IMG]


----------



## Judecious (Apr 8, 2012)

Request: Avatar 
Size: 150x200
Stock: 
Worker: Kyon


----------



## Tim (Apr 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Set request*
> *Worker:* Kyon
> 
> *Effects:* up to you but not too much effects please: I trust you know what looks good better than I do.
> ...








*Spoiler*: _other_


----------



## Scizor (Apr 10, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _other_



Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 10, 2012)

[sp=Admiral Kizaru]
;;;;[/sp]

[sp=•Rinoa•]
;;;;[/sp]

*U P * N E X T*
*
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- Porcelain [anyone]
- Naked [anyone] 
- TittyNipple [anyone]
- Sayaka  [Snow]
- Lmao  [Snow] 
- Bailee [anyone]
- Judecious  [Kyon]
*


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 10, 2012)

[sp=Sayaka ]
;;;;

[/sp]


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 10, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> [sp=Admiral Kizaru]
> ;;;;[/sp]
> 
> [sp=?Rinoa?]
> ...



Many Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> [sp=Sayaka ]
> ;;;;
> 
> [/sp]



OMG ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 10, 2012)

glad you like it 



*Spoiler*: _Lmao_ 




;
;
;


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 10, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> [sp=?Rinoa?]
> ;;;;[/sp]



I love them all Snow!!!

Thank you so mux + reps.


----------



## Oturan (Apr 10, 2012)

requesting set~ 
stock: 
ava: junior
borders: black and white dotted
sig: not _too_ small, please ^^
thanks in advance


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 10, 2012)

[sp=TittyNipple]
;;;







[/sp]


*U P * N E X T*
*
- Tomotsu [anyone]
- Porcelain [anyone]
- Naked [anyone] 
- Bailee [anyone]
- Judecious  [Kyon]
- Oturan [anyone]
*


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 10, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> [sp=TittyNipple]
> ;;;
> 
> 
> ...



Ah finally. Thanks!


----------



## Lmao (Apr 11, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lmao_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent job,thanks <3


----------



## Eternity (Apr 11, 2012)

Stock: 

Just a 150 avy please. :33

If it fits, please add the text "Korra" as well. ::33


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 11, 2012)

Tomotsu didn't edit the expired image links so I'll remove the request from the list. feel free to post a new request Tomotsu. 

meanwhile I'll do Porcelain and Naked. they've been on the list for too long.  



*U P * N E X T*
*
- Porcelain [Snow]
- Naked [Snow] 
- Bailee [anyone]
- Judecious  [Kyon]
- Oturan [anyone]
- Eternity  [anyone]
*


----------



## Eternity (Apr 11, 2012)

Snow or Kyon can do mine.


----------



## Tim (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll do Eternity's.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 12, 2012)

Type: Ava
Worker: no preference
Stock: 
Size: Senior

Sankyuu :33


----------



## Tim (Apr 12, 2012)

This, too^

I'll do all 3, tonight.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 12, 2012)

So much korra goodness. pek


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't know if this is possible:

    Type: Sig
    Source: 
    Type: Gif
    Time frame: What ever would be ideal
    Size: 550x200
    Effects: N/A
    Border: Solid


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2012)

^ can't save that on my comp to work with it. :/


[sp=Porcelain][/sp]


*U P * N E X T*
*

- Naked [Snow] 
- Judecious  [Kyon]
- Oturan [Snow] 
- Eternity  [Kyon]
- Pherenike  [Kyon]
*


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 12, 2012)

Amber said:


> i'm looking for someone for resizing this gif to 125x125, will rep,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


it's too large even after I resized it. so I split it into 3 avys. take whatever you like.
;;


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 12, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ can't save that on my comp to work with it. :/
> 
> 
> [sp=Porcelain][/sp]
> ...



I had a feeling it might not work.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Tim (Apr 13, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size: 150x200
> Stock:
> Worker: Kyon


----------



## Judecious (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Tim (Apr 13, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Stock:
> 
> Just a 150 avy please. :33
> 
> If it fits, please add the text "Korra" as well. ::33


----------



## Eternity (Apr 13, 2012)

AmazINgierubgiejngmeginjbgiuen!!!!!11%"?62/&&%"?/&% :33:33:33

+rep!


----------



## Tim (Apr 13, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> Type: Ava
> Worker: no preference
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Tim (Apr 13, 2012)

*U P * N E X T*
*
- Naked [Snow] 
- Oturan [Snow] 
*


----------



## ℛei (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello 
request: set
size: senior
worker: Snow
stock: 

Thanks <333


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 14, 2012)

Perfect.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2012)

[sp=Naked]
;[/sp]

[sp=Oturan]
;



[/sp]


----------



## Oturan (Apr 14, 2012)

looks cool
thank you ^^
btw,what's the difference between the two sigs and avas?


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2012)

^ border hon


----------



## Naked (Apr 14, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> [sp=Naked]
> ;[/sp]



Thank you.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 17, 2012)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Worker: Snow Princess 
Effects: Up to you
Stock: 

Thank You


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 18, 2012)

Request: Avy
Size: 150 x 150
Worker: Snow Princess
Effects: Do whatever you want, as long as it looks vibrant. 
Stock: 


To be a bit more specific, I want both the man and the dragon in the avy. If possible, I also want two versions of the avy. One with a half-rounded border, and one with whatever border you think looks good/better.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Rules

*- You need to be an active member with senior membership before requesting.*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 18, 2012)

Sig Request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text: Piercer of Heaven
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.
Ava request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted

*Worker for both requests: Snow Princess*


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2012)

resize to 150x200 please! thank you


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Apr 19, 2012)

^ I'll do this.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 19, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Hello
> request: set
> size: senior
> worker: Snow
> ...


[sp];;





let me know if you want border.[/sp]



EpicBroFist said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior
> Worker: Snow Princess
> Effects: Up to you
> ...


[sp];;;

[/sp]


----------



## Empathy (Apr 19, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Stock* []
*Worker:* Whoever wants to do this request
*Size:* Senior, with a little extra room for the sig and 150x150 and 150x200 versions of the avatar, please
*Border:* Whichever you think will go best with the stock
*Effects:* Up to you


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 19, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Sig Request:
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Text: Piercer of Heaven
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ℛei (Apr 19, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> [sp];;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  Thanks


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 19, 2012)

*Request Type* : Set.
*Worker* : _Snow Princess_ :33.
*Stock* : 
*Size* : Senior.
*Border* : Anything that looks good.
*Effects* : Anything you really like just take your time and make it cool.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2012)

Request Type: Avy
Stock: 
Worker: Snow
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Tim (Apr 20, 2012)

RemChu said:


> resize to 150x200 please! thank you
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ace (Apr 20, 2012)

Can you resize this please?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Request: Avy
> Size: 150 x 150
> Worker: Snow Princess
> Effects: Do whatever you want, as long as it looks vibrant.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __



omg, these are so awesome! Thank youuuuu.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 21, 2012)

*I'll do Necessary Evil and Gilgamesh and then I'll take a break. I've got work to do irl and won't have more free time to work here. thanks for understanding.*


----------



## kyochi (Apr 22, 2012)

*Worker:* Kyon 
*Request:* avatar 
*Stock:* 
*Border:* like 
*Effects:* of your choice


----------



## Lmao (Apr 23, 2012)

*Worker:* Kyon
*Request:* 2 avatars
*Stock:* [],[]
*Effects:* up to you
No border


Thanks.

Edit: OK I'm silly for not reading SP's last post >.<


----------



## Tim (Apr 23, 2012)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Can you resize this please?


----------



## Tim (Apr 23, 2012)

kyochi said:


> *Worker:* Kyon
> *Request:* avatar
> *Stock:*
> *Border:* like
> *Effects:* of your choice


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> *Request Type* : Set.
> *Worker* : _Snow Princess_ :33.
> *Stock* :
> *Size* : Senior.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 23, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Request Type: Avy
> Stock:
> Worker: Snow
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Tim (Apr 23, 2012)

Empathy said:


> *Request Type:* Set
> *Stock* []
> *Worker:* Whoever wants to do this request
> *Size:* Senior, with a little extra room for the sig and 150x150 and 150x200 versions of the avatar, please
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 23, 2012)

Request type: set
Worker: Kyon
Stock: 
Border: dotted
Effects: just...cute


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Snow


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Stock 
Worker: Whoever wants to do it
Size: Senior
Border: Whatever works with it
Effects: Your choice


----------



## Antonio192 (Apr 23, 2012)

Avatar request for Snow Princess


----------



## Ace (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Kyon. :33


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 24, 2012)

*How long is your list?*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2012)

^ ya gotta be a senior member dude

Also Lebron Delete your request if Ly is doing your request


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Apr 27, 2012)

Stock: , , . Whichever is easiest to work with. Or all 3 haha. Really up to you
Worker: Whoever likes working with real person stocks
Text: NBA Playoffs - Where Legends Are Born
Effects - Spice it up
Border - Up to you


----------



## Tim (Apr 27, 2012)

_As the only active worker, it'll be hard to get get everything done, but bare with me. I'll try to finish all requests within at least a week. So, feel free to continue your patronage here._


----------



## Judecious (Apr 28, 2012)

Request-Avatar
Size-150x200
Border-dotted
Stock-


----------



## Tim (Apr 30, 2012)

Lmao said:


> *Worker:* Kyon
> *Request:* 2 avatars
> *Stock:* [],[]
> *Effects:* up to you
> ...


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 30, 2012)

Set please


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://chan.sankakucomplex.com/post/show/1290446




Same size and borders as the one I am using, thanks.


----------



## Tim (May 1, 2012)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Request type: set
> Worker: Kyon
> Stock:
> Border: dotted
> Effects: just...cute


----------



## Lmao (May 1, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>


Thank you 

24'd atm,will get you soon


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 1, 2012)

Awesome, thanks a lot Kyon!


----------



## Ghost (May 1, 2012)

Stock: 

I'd like to have a set out of this. I'll give the maker free hands just something awesome 

oh and ava 150 x 150 and sig doesn't need to be big as possible


----------



## Tim (May 2, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Request Type: Set
> Stock
> Worker: Whoever wants to do it
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Tim (May 3, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Avatar request for Kyon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gecka (May 4, 2012)

avatar 150 by 150

sample of square 1 pixel black border, and square no border

**


----------



## Delicious (May 4, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Stock: []
Worker: Kyon
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted White
Effects: Whatever looks perfect


----------



## Vice (May 4, 2012)

Request Type: Sig
Worker: Kyon
Size: Senior


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can I get a sig in this style:



using these as a stock in the order provided:











Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 5, 2012)

Request Type; Kyon
Image: 
Effects: It's up to you! 
Sizes: 350x479
Text; I'm the best in what I do, But what I do isn't very nice.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2012)

Gimme a border.


----------



## Tim (May 5, 2012)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Stock: , , . Whichever is easiest to work with. Or all 3 haha. Really up to you
> Worker: Whoever likes working with real person stocks
> Text: NBA Playoffs - Where Legends Are Born
> Effects - Spice it up
> Border - Up to you









nathan45 said:


> Request Type; Kyon
> Image:
> Effects: It's up to you!
> Sizes: 350x479
> Text; I'm the best in what I do, But what I do isn't very nice.



You have to be a senior member. Also, disable your sig.


----------



## Tim (May 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Gimme a border.


----------



## Tim (May 5, 2012)

Judecious said:


> Request-Avatar
> Size-150x200
> Border-dotted
> Stock-


----------



## Tim (May 5, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Xelloss (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the set Kyon


----------



## Udarsha Etrama Di Raizel (May 6, 2012)

senior member? But aren't I one? -Sigh- Oh, very well then.


----------



## Tim (May 10, 2012)

Vice said:


> Request Type: Sig
> Worker: Kyon
> Size: Senior
> 
> ...



Duncan and Parker pics expired, so I found new ones.


----------



## Vice (May 10, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> Duncan and Parker pics expired, so I found new ones.



You are amazazing. Thank you.


----------



## Tim (May 13, 2012)

Shirosaki said:


> Stock:
> 
> I'd like to have a set out of this. I'll give the maker free hands just something awesome
> 
> oh and ava 150 x 150 and sig doesn't need to be big as possible


----------



## Ghost (May 13, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



awesome, thanks. could i get dotted borders?


----------



## Tim (May 13, 2012)

No problem.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (May 13, 2012)

Gecka said:


> avatar 150 by 150
> 
> sample of square 1 pixel black border, and square no border
> 
> **


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2012)

Siggy
Tim

Any size
minimal effects, but make it look spiffy


----------



## Tim (May 13, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Request Type: Set
> Stock: []
> Worker: Kyon
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Delicious (May 13, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>


Sweet thank you


----------



## Ace (May 13, 2012)

Requesting set


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 19, 2012)

Site Banner
800x100
Text: Naruto Sagas   
(Text, somewhere on the site, Bolded)
Colors: Light Blue
Template: 

The whole image doesnt have to be Pein, just put him on the site and just gfx the rest. Haha.

Same thing except


Colors: Red & Black 

You can use any Renders as longas its Sharingan Red and Rinnegan Blue (Light blue)


----------



## Tim (May 19, 2012)

Premature Rapture said:


> Site Banner
> 800x100
> Text: Naruto Sagas
> (Text, somewhere on the site, Bolded)
> ...



Sorry, but



~M~ said:


> *Rules*
> 
> - You need to be an active member with senior membership before requesting.


----------



## Tim (May 19, 2012)

Frooba said:


> Siggy
> Tim
> 
> Any size
> minimal effects, but make it look spiffy


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 19, 2012)

Im active, cant you make an exception  Senior membership would take so long.


----------



## Sayaka (May 19, 2012)

Your not even in halfway through the 6 months process 

Plus u need 1000 posts

Plus  kyon has a shit load a requests. requests somewhere else or get PS


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 19, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: Fate chose me, Diavolo, to be on top of the world...
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Byakuya (May 21, 2012)

Howdy, I'm back! Feel free to cure my boredom with requests. <3


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Request: Set
Size: Ava- 150x150 along with a 150x200 version | Sig- any size is fine
Stock:  |  if you can work with it, if not then the following stock: 
Worker: Byakuya
Effects: Do as you please. :33


----------



## Selva (May 22, 2012)

Can I haz a set request please? for whoever is available 
- stock: . I hope it's good enough >.<

150x150 and 150x200 ava and the sig not too big. Everything else is up to you. Thanks XD


----------



## Pseudo (May 22, 2012)

May I have a set? Anyone can do it.



Regular Sig size.


----------



## Byakuya (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Ava- 150x150 along with a 150x200 version | Sig- any size is fine
> Stock:  |  if you can work with it, if not then the following stock:
> Worker: Byakuya
> Effects: Do as you please. :33




*Spoiler*: __ 













































jk


----------



## Muse (May 22, 2012)

*Request:* Avatar (150x150)
*Worker:* Byakuya
*Stock:*   (But if you don't like it and would rather work with a different stock then here's a  ;3)
*Effects/Border:* Whatever you want baby


----------



## kyochi (May 22, 2012)

Request for Kyon  

*Type:* gif avatars 
*Stocks:*   omo, the quality is really shitty  
*Border:* like  


Thanks!


----------



## Byakuya (May 22, 2012)

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Korra *[Kyon]
- *Spartan1337 *[Byakuya]
- *Eternal Goob *[Byakuya]
- *Selva *[Byakuya]
- *ThePsuedo *[Byakuya]
- *Muse *[Byakuya]
- *kyochi* [Kyon]


----------



## Tim (May 22, 2012)

Jeez, Bya. Just beasting all the "anyone" requests.


----------



## Delicious (May 22, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Stock: []
Worker: Kyon
Size: Senior
Border: Whatever fits
Effects: Whatever fits

Thanks :byakuya


----------



## Tim (May 22, 2012)

Korra said:


> Requesting set




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Byakuya (May 23, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> Jeez, Bya. Just beasting all the "anyone" requests.



I thought you were super busy and didn't have much time these days

you can have some of them lol

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Spartan1337 *[Kyon]
- *Eternal Goob *[Byakuya]
- *Selva *[Byakuya]
- *ThePsuedo *[Kyon]
- *Muse *[Byakuya]
- *kyochi* [Kyon]


----------



## Tim (May 23, 2012)

Nah, I've got plenty of free time. :33

Thanks.



kyochi said:


> Request for Kyon
> 
> *Type:* gif avatars
> *Stocks:*   omo, the quality is really shitty
> ...


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2012)

kyon 

avatar resize
senior


thank you


----------



## Kusa (May 23, 2012)

Request: Set
Worker: Byakuya
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you want


----------



## kyochi (May 23, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



Thank you  they look great  

Bom unnie


----------



## Byakuya (May 23, 2012)

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Spartan1337 *[Kyon]
- *Eternal Goob *[Byakuya]
- *Selva *[Byakuya]
- *ThePsuedo *[Kyon]
- *Muse *[Byakuya]
- *Chocilla *[Byakuya]
- *Starr* [Kyon]

(PS: I don't have much time on my hands atm, but I'll finish my requests before the weekend.)


----------



## Tim (May 23, 2012)

Starr said:


> kyon
> 
> avatar resize
> senior
> ...





*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Spartan1337 *[Kyon]
- *Eternal Goob *[Byakuya]
- *Selva *[Byakuya]
- *ThePsuedo *[Kyon]
- *Muse *[Byakuya]
- *Chocilla *[Byakuya]


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 23, 2012)

Request type: Avatar
Stock: []
Worker: - 
Size: Senior
Border: -


----------



## santanico (May 23, 2012)

looove you pek


----------



## Byakuya (May 26, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> Request: Set
> Worker: Byakuya
> Stock:
> Effects: Whatever you want



I'm a bit rusty, but hopefully these are somewhat acceptable.







*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Spartan1337 *[Kyon]
- *Eternal Goob *[Byakuya]
- *Selva *[Byakuya]
- *ThePsuedo *[Kyon]
- *Muse *[Byakuya]
- *Atlantic Storm *[Any]


----------



## Basilikos (May 26, 2012)

For Kyon.


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Border: Your choice
Effects: Up to you, just make it look badass


----------



## Ace (May 26, 2012)

Request for Kyοn

Can you resize these for me please?




Can you keep the writings in avatar if it's possible?


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2012)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Border: None
Text: None
Effects: Anything you think fits
Size: Senior


----------



## Kusa (May 27, 2012)

Byakuya said:


> I'm a bit rusty, but hopefully these are somewhat acceptable.



Thank you I really like them . rep


----------



## ~M~ (May 27, 2012)

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Spartan1337 *[Kyon]
- *Eternal Goob *[Byakuya]
- *Selva *[Byakuya]
- *ThePsuedo *[Kyon]
- *Muse *[Byakuya]
- *Delicious * [Kyon]
- *Atlantic Storm *[~M~]
- *Basilikos *[Kyon]
- *Korra* [Kyon]
-* Kyuujin *[Any]
- *wes* [Any]


----------



## Delicious (May 27, 2012)

^ I don't see myself on the list


----------



## ~M~ (May 27, 2012)

Added. Hopefully in the rightish area


----------



## Shinsengumi (May 27, 2012)

*Request:* Set
*Size:* Avatar: [*H*] 200x100 [*W*] | *Signature:* 200 x 500
*Borders:* Thin black. 
*Stock:* 
*Worker:* -
*Effects:* Anything that works well.


----------



## Byakuya (May 27, 2012)

Selva said:


> Can I haz a set request please? for whoever is available
> - stock: . I hope it's good enough >.<
> 
> 150x150 and 150x200 ava and the sig not too big. Everything else is up to you. Thanks XD











*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Spartan1337 *[Kyon]
- *Eternal Goob *[Byakuya]
- *ThePsuedo *[Kyon]
- *Muse *[Byakuya]
- *Delicious * [Kyon]
- *Atlantic Storm *[~M~]
- *Basilikos *[Kyon]
- *Korra* [Kyon]
- *Kyuujin *[Any]
- *wes* [Any]
- *Shinsengumi* [Any]


----------



## Rinoa (May 27, 2012)

Requesting set, please.

Avy:solid tiny borders.
Sig: text Colour me free...
Any effects up to you...usually prefer soft light/bright ones. :33




Thank you in advance.


----------



## Selva (May 28, 2012)

Thank you, Byakuya  it looks gorgeous <33333


----------



## Grand Cross (May 28, 2012)

Hello.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Type: Sig
Size: Whatever works best for you
Effects: Make it look somewhat dark/creepy if you can. That's all really :sweat




Thanks!


----------



## ~M~ (May 28, 2012)

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Spartan1337 *[Kyon]
- *Eternal Goob *[Byakuya]
- *ThePsuedo *[Kyon]
- *Muse *[Byakuya]
- *Delicious * [Kyon]
- *Atlantic Storm *[~M~]
- *Basilikos *[Kyon]
- *Korra* [Kyon]
- *Kyuujin *[Any]
- *wes* [Any]
- *Shinsengumi* [~M~]
- *•Rinoa•* [~M~]
- *Kisabuna* [Any]


----------



## ~M~ (May 28, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Request type: Avatar
> Stock: []
> Worker: -
> Size: Senior
> Border: -



 ; 

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Spartan1337 *[Kyon]
- *Eternal Goob *[Byakuya]
- *ThePsuedo *[Kyon]
- *Muse *[Byakuya]
- *Delicious * [Kyon]
- *Basilikos *[Kyon]
- *Korra* [Kyon]
- *Kyuujin *[Any]
- *wes* [Any]
- *Shinsengumi* [~M~]
- *?Rinoa?* [~M~]
- *Kisabuna* [Any]


----------



## krome (May 29, 2012)

Request: Set
Avatar: 
Sig: 
Borders: None


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2012)

Could anyone put three separate pictures into one sig, if I request a set?


----------



## ~M~ (May 29, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> Could anyone put three separate pictures into one sig, if I request a set?



Most likely, yes.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 


Border: Anything that looks good
Size: Senior
Effects: Surprise me
Artist: Anyone 
Other Info: A gothic romance background


----------



## Stringer (May 30, 2012)

Requesting transparency for  image.

Notes: Keep all the swords and those red circles between them. As well as that strange shaped symbol bellow the red circles. You can erase the rest.

No need for borders or to re-size. Thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (May 30, 2012)

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Spartan1337 *[Kyon]
- *ThePsuedo *[Kyon]
- *Delicious * [Kyon]
- *Basilikos *[Kyon]
- *Korra* [Kyon]
- *Kyuujin *[Any]
- *wes* [Any]
- *Shinsengumi* [~M~]
- *?Rinoa?* [~M~]
- *Kisabuna* [Byakuya]
- *Krome* [Any]
- *Alisdragon* [Byakuya]
- *Unshaken Faith* [Any]


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

Request: Set
Size: Ava- 150x150 along with a 150x200 version | Sig- any size is fine
Stock:  if you can work with it, if not then the following  or . | .
Worker: ~M~
Effects: Do as you please. :33


----------



## Whitebeard (May 30, 2012)

Request: Avatar
Size: 150x150 and a 150x200 version

Worker: Byakuya
Effects: entirely up to you
Border: Dotted
_Edited my request a bit, if you don't mind_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 31, 2012)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> *U P ~ N E X T*
> 
> ...



It won't work for some reason. Hm...

_edit:

_Never mind.


----------



## Byakuya (May 31, 2012)

Kisabuna said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...











*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Spartan1337 *[Kyon]
- *ThePsuedo *[Kyon]
- *Delicious * [Kyon]
- *Basilikos *[Kyon]
- *Korra* [Kyon]
- *Kyuujin *[Any]
- *wes* [Any]
- *Shinsengumi* [~M~]
- *?Rinoa?* [~M~]
- *Krome* [Any]
- *Alisdragon* [Byakuya]
- *Unshaken Faith* [Any]
- *Eternal Goob* [~M~]
- *Whitebeard* [Byakuya]


----------



## typhoon72 (May 31, 2012)

_What's happening ._

*Request:* Ava & Sig
*Size:* Ava - 150x150 ▬ Sig - Senior
 ? 
*Worker:* Byakuya
*Effects:* Up to you
*Border: *Up to you

*Thanks!*


----------



## Synn (Jun 1, 2012)

Request: Ava
Size: 150x200
Stock: 
Worker: Byakuya or ~M~
Effects: Up to you
Border: None
Text: Yamanaka Ino

Can I have one with text and another without it, please?


----------



## Grand Cross (Jun 1, 2012)

Byakuya said:


>



Thanks and repped!


----------



## Tim (Jun 1, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Set request:
> Stock:
> Text: Fate chose me, Diavolo, to be on top of the world...
> Border: Dotted
> Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Tim (Jun 1, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> May I have a set? Anyone can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Sig size.


----------



## Tim (Jun 1, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Request Type: Set
> Stock: []
> Worker: Kyon
> Size: Senior
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jun 1, 2012)

Korra said:


> Request for Kyοn
> 
> Can you resize these for me please?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jun 1, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> For Kyon.
> 
> 
> Set
> ...







*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Kyuujin *[Any]
- *wes* [Any]
- *Shinsengumi* [~M~]
- *•Rinoa•* [~M~]
- *Krome* [Any]
- *Alisdragon* [Byakuya]
- *Unshaken Faith* [Any]
- *Eternal Goob* [~M~]
- *Whitebeard* [Byakuya]
- *typhoon72* [Byakuya]
- *Synn* [Byakuya] _or_ [~M~]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

The set is fucking excellent and magnicient...

There's just one problem... The name, "Diav*o*lo" was misspelled. There's an A where there bolded o is.

Could it be fixed, please?


----------



## Tim (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Basilikos (Jun 1, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>


Sweet.

Thanks, bro.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks bro


----------



## Ace (Jun 1, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



Thank you. I'm 24hr at the moment. will rep you later. :33


----------



## Summers (Jun 1, 2012)

Request-sig

You choose what's best.


----------



## Kusa (Jun 2, 2012)

Set request

Worker: Kyon


Stock:

Effects: Up to you


----------



## Brox (Jun 2, 2012)

kyon
whatever fits including a border
150x150


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 2, 2012)

Byakuya/Kyon
Avatar

150 x 150 and 150 x 200

Everything else is up to you.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello 

request: set
size: senior
stock: 
worker: someone who'd want to make it <3
effects up to you.

Thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 3, 2012)

m 

ava



sig 



on sig "Hold On Tight Babe"

dotted white borders senior ava

could ya also make the blonds eyes blue for the sig she really has blue eyes in the show 

small sig


----------



## Immortal (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello, I like this shop's work very much. I have a set request, with the following images. I won't be wearing this set for another week or two (until NBA playoffs end), but once I do, I'll be sure to credit you. 

If you could please, make a signature with this image.


And an avatar with this one.



Senior size please, with my name 'Immortal' on it. Also, please put any sort of border around the signature that isn't dotted.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 4, 2012)

Senior set request please.



Anything is fine. Please and thank you. :33


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry for all the delays people, I'm extremely busy this week. If you don't want to wait until next weekend, feel free to cancel your requests or ask someone else to do them.


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey, requesting a set from Kyon -u-


You can do what you like with it, basically, just not too many effects. I'm ok with waiting for it as well


----------



## Synn (Jun 6, 2012)

Byakuya said:


> Sorry for all the delays people, I'm extremely busy this week. If you don't want to wait until next weekend, feel free to cancel your requests or ask someone else to do them.



It's fine, I can wait. :]


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 6, 2012)

It is fine with me, I can wait.


----------



## ℛei (Jun 6, 2012)

I can wait as much as you need to make my set .Take your time


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 6, 2012)

Likewise! Your avatars are worth the wait. : )


----------



## Fear (Jun 6, 2012)

Set for *~M~*

*Avatar stock* -  (150x200)
*Signature stock* - 
*Border *- None
*Effects* - Whatever you can do, I am confident in your skills.
*Text* - One of the sets with ''Grey Fox'' in them (Both avy and sig), another without.

Thank you.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 7, 2012)

Request: Ava
Worker: any
Stock: 
Effects: up to you

Thanks.


----------



## G (Jun 8, 2012)

request - avy
worker - Kyon
stock - 
effects - any


----------



## mali (Jun 9, 2012)

Request: Avatars
Worker: Kyon
Stock:  (note, just the face and neck, no shoulders and top chest)
Stock 2:  (dont iclude the text)

Effects: Something similar to this avay preferrably 


Please.


----------



## Tim (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeez. When I do my requests, I'll try to get rid of the [Any] ones, as well, I guess.

Also, if you're not a senior member, I didn't add you to the list.


*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Kyuujin *[Any]
- *wes* [Any]
- *Shinsengumi* [~M~]
- *?Rinoa?* [~M~]
- *Krome* [Any]
- *Alisdragon* [Byakuya]
- *Unshaken Faith* [Any]
- *Eternal Goob* [~M~]
- *Whitebeard* [Byakuya]
- *typhoon72* [Byakuya]
- *Synn* [Byakuya] _or_ [~M~]
- *summers* [Any]
- *Brox* [Kyon]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Byakuya] _or_ [Kyon]
- *Reiki* [Any]
- *Sayaka* [~M~]
- *Immortal* [Any]
- *blue♥* [Any]
- *Quincy James* [Kyon]
- *Fear* [~M~]
- *Ishamael* [Any]
- *G* [Any]
- *Mali* [Kyon]


----------



## Delicious (Jun 9, 2012)

Request: Avy
Size: Senior
Stock: []
Border: None
Worker: Kyon
Effects: Do as you please


----------



## Metaro (Jun 9, 2012)

[sp=request]
Hi

Senior set

with dotted borders
effects: It can be really simple
worker: any


Thanks in advance and I'll be patient and wait .



[/sp]


----------



## CandleGuy (Jun 11, 2012)

First time requester

Senior set (assuming this means me being  a senior member) No preference on whoever works on it

ava



sig



Somewhere I'd like the quote “The warrior's approach is to say "yes" to life: "yea" to it all.”

Effects: Up to you, nothing to elaborate though
Bold border

Thanks in advance


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 12, 2012)

For anyone


Set
Senior size
Stock: 
Border: Bold
Effects: More or less up to you. But they do not need to be elaborate. Please just try to avoid cropping out portions of the stock.


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

Brox said:


> kyon
> whatever fits including a border
> 150x150


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Byakuya/Kyon
> Avatar
> 
> 150 x 150 and 150 x 200
> ...


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 12, 2012)

Ava Request:
Kyon
Stock: 
Size: 150 X 150 and 150 x 200
Text: Sawada Tsunayoshi
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

Quincy James said:


> Hey, requesting a set from Kyon -u-
> 
> 
> You can do what you like with it, basically, just not too many effects. I'm ok with waiting for it as well


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 12, 2012)

So cute! Thanks very much!!!


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

You're welcome. :3



Kyuujin said:


> Request: Avatar
> Stock:
> Border: None
> Text: None
> ...


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 12, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> You're welcome. :3



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU pek


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

np



krome said:


> Request: Set
> Avatar:
> Sig:
> Borders: None


----------



## G (Jun 12, 2012)

Mind doing my avy as well Kyon?


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll get there.



Unshaken Faith said:


> Requesting transparency for  image.
> 
> Notes: Keep all the swords and those red circles between them. As well as that strange shaped symbol bellow the red circles. You can erase the rest.
> 
> No need for borders or to re-size. Thanks.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, good work.


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

No problem. ty



summers said:


> Request-sig
> 
> You choose what's best.


----------



## Summers (Jun 12, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> No problem. ty



Thank you, taking. Until next time.


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Hello
> 
> request: set
> size: senior
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Senior set request please.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything is fine. Please and thank you. :33


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 12, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>


So fucking hot. Thank you. Will wear soon. :33


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

You're welcome. <3



Ishamael said:


> Request: Ava
> Worker: any
> Stock:
> Effects: up to you
> ...


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 12, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> You're welcome. <3


Thanks so much! Its wonderful!


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

No problem. Glad you like.



G said:


> request - avy
> worker - Kyon
> stock -
> effects - any


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

^ You have to be a senior member.



Mali said:


> Request: Avatars
> Worker: Kyon
> Stock:  (note, just the face and neck, no shoulders and top chest)
> Stock 2:  (dont iclude the text)
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jun 12, 2012)

That's all for today. 

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Shinsengumi* [~M~]
- *•Rinoa•* [~M~]
- *Alisdragon* [Byakuya]
- *Eternal Goob* [~M~]
- *Whitebeard* [Byakuya]
- *typhoon72* [Byakuya]
- *Synn* [Byakuya] _or_ [~M~]
- *Sayaka* [~M~]
- *Immortal* [Any]
- *Fear* [~M~]
- *Delicious* [~M~]
- *Metaro* [Any]
- *CandleGuy* [Any]
- *Basilikos* [Any]
- *Spartan1337* [Kyon]


----------



## ℛei (Jun 13, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



afghjkkhgf awesome pek

thankyou <333333333333333333

will wear soon~


----------



## G (Jun 13, 2012)

It's perfect, thanks.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 13, 2012)

Request: Avy and Profilepic
Worker: Kyon


*EDIT:* I can see you're busy, I would like to cancel my request. I will request at another time, thanks


----------



## mali (Jun 13, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> ^ You have to be a senior member.



Thanks these are amazing^100, reps


----------



## Zach (Jun 14, 2012)

Can you make me a set of ? White dotted border please and thanks.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 14, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock: You can use either


Size: Same as actual set
Text: On signature "The end of a dream"

Thanks in advance


----------



## Melodie (Jun 14, 2012)

Kyon. :33

Avatar
()
Senior size and prize size.
Text : Titania


----------



## Tomotsu (Jun 14, 2012)

Type: Set (make the avy 150x150 please)
Worker: Any
Render: 
Effects: Whatever you want
Text: One with Spitfire, one with Ryougi Shiki, and one with no text please.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 18, 2012)

Request - Avatar
Worker - Kyon
Stock - 
Border - Thin white


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry guys, but I'm cancelling all of my personal requests due to time constraints. Feel free to ask someone else to do them.

Kyon is now in charge!


----------



## Tim (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, Bya.


I'm going to do a batch of requests, today. Also, I'm removing all the Byakuya requests from the up-next list and I'm claiming all the [Any] requests. If your request got removed from the up-next list and you want to request for me or still believe ~M~ will one day return, feel free to request again. You could also just quote your old request, if you want.

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Shinsengumi* [~M~]
- *•Rinoa•* [~M~]
- *Eternal Goob* [~M~]
- *Synn* [~M~]
- *Sayaka* [~M~]
- *Immortal* [Kyon]
- *Fear* [~M~]
- *Delicious* [~M~]
- *Metaro* [Kyon]
- *CandleGuy* [Kyon]
- *Basilikos* [Kyon]
- *Spartan1337* [Kyon]
- *Liverbird* [Kyon]
- *Zach* [Kyon]
- *Xelloss* [Kyon]
- *Melodie* [Kyon]
- *Tomotsu* [Kyon]
- *Gilgamesh* [Kyon]


----------



## Metaro (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh Kyon you have too much ): , I cancel my request .
Thank you anyways and good luck .


----------



## Tim (Jun 21, 2012)

Immortal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Jun 21, 2012)

CandleGuy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm sorryt to ask, but it's not too late to change my request is it?

If it's not, then this is the request that'll replace it:

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: Fight beside Jin Kisaragi...
The protector, sworn and true,
Steadfastly watching o'er the world.
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Tim (Jun 21, 2012)

Go ahead. As long as it's not the next one on the list, you're pretty safe to change it, whenever you want.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jun 21, 2012)

Whitebeard said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size: 150x150 and a 150x200 version
> 
> Worker: Kyon
> ...


**


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 22, 2012)

*Worker: *Kyon
*Stock: *
*Text: *Knight of Time (and one without)
*Size: *150 x 200

Everything else is up to you. Take your time, and thanks in advance, man.


----------



## Magic (Jun 24, 2012)

Resizing job.

First four resize to 150 x 150
*Spoiler*: __ 









last two to 150x200.
*Spoiler*: __ 









Thank you, very much!


----------



## Tim (Jun 28, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> For anyone
> 
> 
> Set
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Basilikos (Jun 28, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Spectacular. 

Thank you.

EDIT: 24'd atm, will rep later


----------



## Tim (Jun 28, 2012)

RemChu said:


> Resizing job.
> 
> First four resize to 150 x 150
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Summers (Jun 28, 2012)

Requesting Set-
Worker-Kyon


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2012)

150x150 Avy
 green haired guy
borders dotted


----------



## Tim (Jun 29, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I'm sorryt to ask, but it's not too late to change my request is it?
> 
> If it's not, then this is the request that'll replace it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jun 29, 2012)

Zach said:


> Can you make me a set of ? White dotted border please and thanks.


----------



## Tim (Jun 29, 2012)

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Shinsengumi* [~M~]
- *•Rinoa•* [~M~]
- *Eternal Goob* [~M~]
- *Synn* [~M~]
- *Sayaka* [~M~]
- *Fear* [~M~]
- *Delicious* [~M~]
- *Xelloss* [Kyon]
- *Melodie* [Kyon]
- *Tomotsu* [Kyon]
- *Gilgamesh* [Kyon]
- *Whitebeard* [Kyon]
- *Atlantic Storm* [Kyon]
- *summers* [Kyon]
- *G* [Kyon]


----------



## Tim (Jul 5, 2012)

_Sorry for the delay, ladies. I died in a car crash, but I came back to life because I had unfinished business. I couldn't pass-on with the thought of you guys not getting your requests filled. I'm gonna start on a batch, right now._


----------



## Delicious (Jul 5, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Request: Avy
> Size: Senior
> Stock: []
> Border: None
> ...



Changed request.


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 5, 2012)

@Kyon I appreciate your work but I would cancel my request thanks.


----------



## Tim (Jul 5, 2012)

^ No. I was already working on it. 



Xelloss said:


> Request: Set
> Stock: You can use either
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 5, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> ^ No. I was already working on it.



Lol Kyon ^^ sorry about it, but I feel u where to busy and didn't want to add to your workload.


----------



## Tim (Jul 5, 2012)

Delicious said:


> Changed request.


----------



## Tim (Jul 5, 2012)

Melodie said:


> Kyon. :33
> 
> Avatar
> ()
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jul 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Request - Avatar
> Worker - Kyon
> Stock -
> Border - Thin white


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Kyon


----------



## Tim (Jul 5, 2012)

np



Whitebeard said:


> **


----------



## Tim (Jul 5, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Worker: *Kyon
> *Stock: *
> *Text: *Knight of Time (and one without)
> *Size: *150 x 200
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jul 5, 2012)

summers said:


> Requesting Set-
> Worker-Kyon


----------



## Tim (Jul 5, 2012)

G said:


> 150x150 Avy
> green haired guy
> borders dotted


----------



## Tim (Jul 5, 2012)

~M~, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Making this place look bad with these requests, man.

*U P ~ N E X T*

- *Shinsengumi* [~M~]
- *•Rinoa•* [~M~]
- *Eternal Goob* [~M~]
- *Synn* [~M~]
- *Sayaka* [~M~]
- *Fear* [~M~]


----------



## Summers (Jul 5, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



Nice avatar. Thanks taking.


----------



## Summers (Jul 5, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> ~M~, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Making this place look bad with these requests, man.
> 
> *U P ~ N E X T*
> 
> ...



Am I to understand your free?

If so I think you will like the batch of Stocks I got next.

Worker-Kyon
Request-set


----------



## Melodie (Jul 5, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



Thank you. ​


----------



## Fear (Jul 6, 2012)

~M~ you cunt, get the fuck in here and do our requests.


----------



## ℛei (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello 

Request: set
Size: senior
Worker: Kyon
Stock: 

Make it beautiful.Thanks


----------



## mali (Jul 22, 2012)

Kyοn said:


> ^ You have to be a senior member.



Id like an avay with the same format as these former avays you made, Kyon.
Could I also get a large avay sized verison of it as well as a normal sized one.
Stock


----------



## Tim (Jul 27, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Hello
> 
> Request: set
> Size: senior
> ...


----------



## ℛei (Jul 27, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



fantastiiiiiiiiiiiiiic pek

I love it.Thanks a lot


----------



## Tim (Jul 27, 2012)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Hey, requesting a set from Kyon.
> 
> Avatar:
> Signature:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Jul 27, 2012)

Summers said:


> Am I to understand your free?
> 
> If so I think you will like the batch of Stocks I got next.
> 
> ...


----------



## Summers (Jul 27, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



Thanks, taking.


----------



## Synn (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't mind you taking my request, Kyon. :33


----------



## ℛei (Aug 9, 2012)

hi :33

request: set
size: senior
worker: anyone
stock: 

thank you


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 9, 2012)

Request: Set
Size: Senior for both

Worker: Any
Text: Truth (for sig)


----------



## Silence (Aug 11, 2012)

Stock: 
Avatar 125x125 with dotted border.
Signature 400x200, no border.
Pimp it good.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2012)

edit: wtf I already posted this above sorry


----------



## Tim (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll get to these requests, soon. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Tim (Aug 14, 2012)

Mali said:


> Id like an avay with the same format as these former avays you made, Kyon.
> Could I also get a large avay sized verison of it as well as a normal sized one.
> Stock


----------



## Tim (Aug 15, 2012)

Synn said:


> I don't mind you taking my request, Kyon. :33


----------



## Synn (Aug 15, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



Thank you so much! pek


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 15, 2012)

Make me a 150x200 avatar using  stock. Thanks!


----------



## Summers (Aug 15, 2012)

Request-Set
Sig-
Ava-


Text for sig-" Its rider was named Death, and Hades was following close behind him."-Revelation 6:7

Dont have to add the Revelation 6:7 if it will look better without it. You can also split the text up into 2 parts if that's better , doesn't have to be all together, one on the top or at the side, wherever. Or ignore the "And". Bottom line do Whatever you think is  best with it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 22, 2012)

Although the rules does state no posting after a few days or such, it's been a week and 5 days lol.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2012)

Agreed, I am deeply disappointed.


----------



## Tim (Aug 22, 2012)

I have done much worse.


----------



## Summers (Aug 23, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Although the rules does state no posting after a few days or such, it's been a week and 5 days lol.





Byakuya said:


> Agreed, I am deeply disappointed.





Kyοn said:


> I have done much worse.



I dont get it.


----------



## Tim (Aug 23, 2012)

Reiki said:


> hi :33
> 
> request: set
> size: senior
> ...


----------



## ℛei (Aug 23, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



aghghjsgfskgfkds nhot 

thank you  will wear soon.


----------



## Tim (Aug 23, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Senior for both
> 
> Worker: Any
> Text: Truth (for sig)


----------



## whamslam3 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Req*

request: set
size: senior
worker: anyone
stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/5366/hulkvssupermanbykzbulat.jpg



thnx


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey, can I request a banner for another forum here?


----------



## Tim (Aug 24, 2012)

I guess. As long as you're fine with the fact that I haven't made a banner in 8 years.


----------



## Namikaze Minato (Aug 24, 2012)

request: set
size: senior
worker: Kyon
stock: , 
effects: nothing in particular, just kindly be creative with it as you see fit , i want the set to impress


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 25, 2012)

Request: Avatar
Size: 150x150 and a 150x200 version
Worker: Kyon
Stock: 
Text: "The World"
Effects: The eyes having a reddish glow, the rest is up to you


----------



## Tim (Aug 25, 2012)

Michelle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Omega Reaper said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Rules*
> 
> - You need to be an active member with senior membership before requesting.​



^              **


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Aug 25, 2012)

Type: 
Size: Senior 
Effects: Do as you please but make it similar to my avy. And i want this sig to be fairly big..
Text: Kazekage Gaara 
Thanks! ;D


----------



## Tim (Sep 4, 2012)

whamslam3 said:


> request: set
> size: senior
> worker: anyone
> stock:
> ...


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 4, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



thank you ky


----------



## Samehada (Sep 4, 2012)

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Worker:* Any!
*Effects:* Rounded border.
*Extra Information:* I would love for it to match . You know, the lighter-blueish and white background and some cool style to it. I am really excited for this one, know you guys will do great! Oh, and I don't need Itachi in the avatar. Pure Kisame cause, you know, I am a fan.


----------



## Tim (Sep 7, 2012)

Whitebeard said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size: 150x150 and a 150x200 version
> Worker: Kyon
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Tim (Sep 7, 2012)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Type:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Do as you please but make it similar to my avy. And i want this sig to be fairly big..
> Text: Kazekage Gaara
> Thanks! ;D


----------



## wes (Sep 7, 2012)

Request Type -* Set.*

Stock- 

Size - *Senior.*

Border - *Rounded. *

Effects - *give him a divine glow and if possible keep the grass in but replace the stadium and other people with other effects. *

Text: *The only religion that matters - The Church of Balotelli*

Can you put one phrase of the text on one side and the other somewhere else so it does not come after each other and clutters the sig?


----------



## Fear (Sep 9, 2012)

*Request *- Avatar
*Size* - 150x200
*Worker *- Seems like only Kyon does requests here, so I guess him.
*Effects* - Up to you
*Stock *-


----------



## Tim (Sep 16, 2012)

Samehada said:


> *Request:* Avatar
> *Stock:*
> *Worker:* Any!
> *Effects:* Rounded border.
> *Extra Information:* I would love for it to match . You know, the lighter-blueish and white background and some cool style to it. I am really excited for this one, know you guys will do great! Oh, and I don't need Itachi in the avatar. Pure Kisame cause, you know, I am a fan.


----------



## Tim (Sep 16, 2012)

wes said:


> Request Type -* Set.*
> 
> Stock-
> 
> ...


----------



## wes (Sep 16, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



perfect! repped and putting in credits now.


----------



## Fear (Oct 6, 2012)

Why don't this shop just get closed the fuck down.


----------



## Tim (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm on hiatus. Didn't post it because this place isn't active right now, anyway. You have the only outstanding request. It's not like this place is swamped.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 20, 2012)

*Request:* set 
*Avatar stock:* 
*Signature stock:* 
*Signature size:* like  I think it's 400 x 150 ?
*Effects:* of your choice, but please make the avatar a tad darker so it fits well with the sig


take your time, I'm in no hurry
tanks


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 27, 2012)

*Request:* Kawaii cupcake ava plox
*Stock:*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 28, 2012)

Request: avatar
Avatar stock: 
Border: thin white


----------



## Momoko (Oct 28, 2012)

Set please. Kyon kun  .
Request~ Set 
Stock ~  
Size ~ Senior
Effects ~ Make it fancy..everything is up to you tho 
Borders ~ Dotted

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2012)

kyochi said:


> *Request:* set
> *Avatar stock:*
> *Signature stock:*
> *Signature size:* like  I think it's 400 x 150 ?
> ...


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2012)

Byakuya said:


> *Request:* Kawaii cupcake ava plox
> *Stock:*


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Request: avatar
> Avatar stock:
> Border: thin white


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2012)

Amber said:


> Set please. Kyon kun  .
> Request~ Set
> Stock ~
> Size ~ Senior
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome thank you


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 3, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock: []
Size: Senior
Effects: Something fancy
Borders:  Rounded

No rush for this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Kyon

I am requesting two avatars, each in 2 different sizes, 150x150, 150x200. Each with a border and a borderless set. The border cannot be white on either one, and would prefer them to be thin borders. They are both star wars ones.



First stock is darth vader and luke. I want it to be slightly focused onto the 2 jedi, but still not too zoomed in. The top part with the text is not to be included.Do not zoom in a lot, just slightly, i still want the whole setting to be somewhat visible in the avatars. I also don't really want any extra effects, if you are going to add them, make sure they are minor and they blend in with the color palette.




Do what you think would make this stock look best in avatar form.


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 6, 2012)

SET REQUEST!!! anybody who's willing to do it that is 

stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Effects: some, as long as you think it looks right, but not too much i guess...

i will rep and cred for it 
thankies in advance :33


----------



## Vice (Nov 7, 2012)

Just need the far right image in this:



replaced with this in the same format:




Thanks.


----------



## Oceania (Nov 7, 2012)

Can you make me a sig please. 

stock: 

add whatever effects you see fit. 


many thanks


----------



## wes (Nov 9, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Flashy but not bright
Borders:  Rounded
Colors: Red & White
Text: 

_Mark van Bommel_ 

and in a different place 

_Clubheld 
Clubliefde_

can you put the last two words like how i posted them on top of each other if you put one behind the other it looks weird in dutch.


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 9, 2012)

Requesting nudes


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 9, 2012)

Type: Sig
Worker: Anyone
Stock: 
Size: Any
Effects: Something like this

Text: Broly, Legendary Super Saiyajin


----------



## Tim (Nov 12, 2012)

Was without internet for a few days. Give me some time for these.



Byakuya said:


> Requesting nudes



PM sent.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey there, I'd like a signature using the following image:

Stock: 
Type: Transparency
Size: Senior size
Note: One version with effects, and another without.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Text: N/A
Stock: 
Effects: Surprise me
Border: Any think that looks good.
Other info: Could she be sitting next to a fire.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 15, 2012)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: "The sword is more eloquent than the lips..."
Effects: your choice; make it more red/black?

Thanks; take your time.

Edited. Is the stock usable?


----------



## Tim (Nov 22, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Request: Set
> Stock: []
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Something fancy
> ...


----------



## Tim (Nov 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Hey Kyon
> 
> I am requesting two avatars, each in 2 different sizes, 150x150, 150x200. Each with a border and a borderless set. The border cannot be white on either one, and would prefer them to be thin borders. They are both star wars ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 22, 2012)

Requesting a set from this, plawks.


Effects - something kewl & remove the text if possible
Border - dotted

Cheers.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 23, 2012)

Stock: 
Type: Sig
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded


----------



## NW (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you guys do transparencies? 

if so, I'd like a transparent senior sig of this: 

Just keep Juubi (that ten tailed monster), Rikudou (that sage guy in front of him with the staff), and that rock Rikudou's standing on. Also, keep in the speech bubble. 

Keep it the same size.                                                                  

I'd also like a transparent senior sig of this: 

Keep it about the same size as the other one.                                                                       

Thanks.


----------



## Momoko (Nov 24, 2012)

Ello. .

Request~ 2 Avy's 
Stock ~   
Size ~ Senior
Effects ~  Anything you like.
Borders ~ One dotted, one without.

Thanks in advance. <3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm not concerned on time nor am I meaning to sound impatient but have you started on my request? I may want to change the stock or postpone my request until you are less busy.

Thanks.


----------



## Tim (Nov 25, 2012)

I will do a batch tonight. You can change the stock if you want.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 26, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Dotted
> ...



Changed it...


----------



## Tim (Nov 26, 2012)

blackfire96 said:


> SET REQUEST!!! anybody who's willing to do it that is
> 
> stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Tim (Nov 26, 2012)

FormerAbyssalone said:


> Can you make me a sig please.
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 26, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



thanks so very much


----------



## Heavenly King (Nov 30, 2012)

Avater 


sig  Can you add God Butcher 


Thank you


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 30, 2012)

When I saw this. It was needed. Senior sized set please 



That's the stock for the sig and Ava

I want the Ava to be a gif of the two guys face from the middle panel, With there names as well if possible, so the guy with the cross in his eyes would be Jin, while the blue haired guy would be park. 

The sig I would love to have of the bottom panel with just the collision (don't want the names of the attacks included) and on it saying On Jin's side 

"Storm of ice" and on Park's side it say "will of fire" 

With a nice little vs In between. With dotted borders, I leave the rest to you to really capture the collision. Use your judgement x3 thanks a ton!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 1, 2012)

Request type: Avy
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Thin white
Text: None
Effects: None


----------



## Matador (Dec 1, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock:  (_Tell me if it's too Big/LQ_)
Details: 150x150; Dotted Border/Square

Thanks in Advance. 

Will Rep/Cred


----------



## ℛei (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi :33

request: set
size: senior
stock: 

please also remove the text!

thankies


----------



## Tim (Dec 3, 2012)

Vice said:


> Just need the far right image in this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim (Dec 4, 2012)

wes said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Flashy but not bright
> ...


----------



## Tim (Dec 4, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Type: Sig
> Worker: Anyone
> Stock:
> Size: Any
> ...



Bad   stock.


----------



## Tim (Dec 4, 2012)

Cinder said:


> Hey there, I'd like a signature using the following image:
> 
> Stock:
> Type: Transparency
> ...


----------



## Tim (Dec 4, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Text: N/A
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Tim (Dec 4, 2012)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Dotted
> ...


----------



## teddy (Dec 4, 2012)

*Stock:* [] [] [] []

*Size:* Senior

*Effects:* Just leave them transparent, but could you turn them like a slideshow?

*Text:* None

*Border:* None


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 4, 2012)

It's amazing; I love it! You did a great job! Thank you so much!


----------



## Stringer (Dec 4, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>


Nice,            thanks.


----------



## Rima (Dec 5, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Text: Goodbye kiss...
Effects: Do what you will. (just don't add too much)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 8, 2012)

*Stock: * and 
*Request: *Avatar (one of both stock)
*Size: *150 x 200
*Border: *None


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Request ^_^*

nm man its ok


----------



## Empathy (Dec 24, 2012)

*Stock:* , 
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200 versions of the avatar please. Leave some extra room on the signature, also.
*Border:* Whichever you think looks best
[*]*Effects:* Up to you as well
Thank you in advance. :33 :33


----------



## Ghost (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, Kyon.

Requesting 150 x 150 avatar out of this: 

Could you make it match my sig you made me sometime ago?

Sig you made:


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 28, 2012)

never mind about my request 
thanks :33


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 29, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Think you can do something with this? 150x150
> 
> Black Border I guess.



Could you do this for me? Senior sized. Minimalist with the effects


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sure. 


Everyone, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that I'll do all 50 of these requests tomorrow. Okay? Thanks for bearing with me, friends.


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

Super Goob said:


> Could you do this for me? Senior sized. Minimalist with the effects


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jon Stark said:


> Requesting a set from this, plawks.
> 
> 
> Effects - something kewl & remove the text if possible
> ...


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Do you guys do transparencies?
> 
> if so, I'd like a transparent senior sig of this:
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

Momoko said:


> Ello. .
> 
> Request~ 2 Avy's
> Stock ~
> ...


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> Avater
> 
> 
> sig  Can you add God Butcher
> ...


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Request type: Avy
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Thin white
> ...


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *Stock: * and
> *Request: *Avatar (one of both stock)
> *Size: *150 x 200
> *Border: *None


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

Rima said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Rounded
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> When I saw this. It was needed. Senior sized set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

N said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:  (_Tell me if it's too Big/LQ_)
> Details: 150x150; Dotted Border/Square
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Dec 29, 2012)

Reiki said:


> Hi :33
> 
> request: set
> size: senior
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Kyon


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 30, 2012)

Request for Set
Size: Senior
Text: Les Paul(in gold, cursive script) ANARCHY(in faded, blocky, punk-rockish white font)
Effects: Light black crosshatching(dunno what it's called)
Stock: 

Thank you whoever takes this


----------



## ℛei (Dec 30, 2012)

Kyοn said:


>



AFGHJKDLFGHJHS 

LOOKS FANTASTIC 

thanks a lot <3


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2012)

Request Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you think looks good.
Worker: Anyone.

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello, could I have a signature of the top right panel?


No fancy graphics, just a black border, something minimal at most, like how my avy is darkened more than usual?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 31, 2012)

Kek said:


> Hello, could I have a signature of the top right panel?
> 
> 
> No fancy graphics, just a black border, something minimal at most, like how my avy is darkened more than usual?



You should mention this is a manga spoiler incase he doesn't read the manga.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 1, 2013)

Request: Avatar
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Artist's choice
Effects: None
Text: None

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jan 2, 2013)

Type: Set
Stock:  or/and . If you can combine them it will be awesome. 
Size: 150x150 for avatar, sig is whatever you like
Effects: Sure. Whatever you feel like. The stock has potential I think
Border: whatever you like
Text: "Hear no Evil. See no Evil. Beard no Evil." Or "One beard to rule them all" whichever is easier.

Thank you. I haven't opened photoshop in way too long haha.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2013)

Type: Set. Senior size
Stock: 
Effects: Idk, just make it cool lol. Maybe make it gritty.
Border: Whatever
Text: No Church In The Wild


----------



## urca (Jan 5, 2013)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Do as you like with it, but I think you should make the colors a little bit "warmer", not sure how I can explain this to be frank, so just do what you'd like with it . But delete the text in the corner (the one with the email and Pixiv ID thingy.)
Border: your liking
Text: None 

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 5, 2013)

Sup, Kyon? 

Set
Stock: 
Senior size
Effects and border are up to you


----------



## Selva (Jan 6, 2013)

Kyοn, you're still taking requests?
Can I have a 150x200 avatar of this stock please?

If it's possible, add "the Red King; Suoh Mikoto" to it too, if it looks good tho.

Thanks


----------



## Kek (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't mean to be _that guy_, but is this shop still open?


----------



## Tim (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, I guess.


----------



## Tim (Jan 13, 2013)

I should do everyone's except yours.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 13, 2013)

Scumbag Kyon.


----------



## Hero (Jan 13, 2013)

That's the stock. I always leave the effects up to the person creating the banner. However I will ask that you add text.

Blue Exorcist: Satan's Rapture

You can make the text cursive like or very rough and aggressive. Of course the lettering has to be blue

Atlantic sent me to you and he believes you're capable. This is for a banner.


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 17, 2013)

Request: set
Avatar:125x125
sig:500x300
Stock:
Effects: Up to you but make sure the background color is yellow.

Worker: Kyon


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2013)

kyon, where r u ??


----------



## Tim (Jan 17, 2013)

In your heart.


----------



## Tim (Feb 21, 2013)

_Hello. Sadly, I died a violent death after I made the post above. However, I discovered how to come back to life while I was fucking around in hell.

I'll do any outstanding requests that are still wanted and I'll rep you as an apology. After returning to this human body, that is all that I can offer._


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 21, 2013)

You have been forgiven, Tim/Kyon-san


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2013)

damn it Tim


----------



## Tim (Feb 21, 2013)

it Stacey damn



Selva said:


> Kyοn, you're still taking requests?
> Can I have a 150x200 avatar of this stock please?
> 
> If it's possible, add "the Red King; Suoh Mikoto" to it too, if it looks good tho.
> ...


----------



## rice (Feb 22, 2013)

yoyo tim my habib

can i gets a 150x150 avatar out of  please? 

tyty


----------



## Selva (Feb 22, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful  thank you so much <3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2013)

Timu! Can you make an ava out of this babe?



effects up to you.

dotted white borders


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2013)

Saikyou said:


> Hey, Kyon.
> 
> Requesting 150 x 150 avatar out of this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2013)

*AVATAR
Stock: *[]
*Size: *Large; 150x200.
*Border: *None.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2013)

I Am Anarchy said:


> Request for Set
> Size: Senior
> Text: Les Paul(in gold, cursive script) ANARCHY(in faded, blocky, punk-rockish white font)
> Effects: Light black crosshatching(dunno what it's called)
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2013)

Change the stock btw love actually I just made it nice and colorful so you have more options of how you want to do it xD


----------



## Tim (Feb 23, 2013)

Katsushiro-kun said:


> Request: set
> Avatar:125x125
> sig:500x300
> Stock:
> ...


----------



## Black Sheep (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks a ton, Tim.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 23, 2013)

Request: Avatar
Stock: []
Size: 150x150
Border: 

Thanks in advance to whoever takes this request


----------



## Tim (Feb 25, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border: Artist's choice
> ...


----------



## Tim (Feb 25, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> Type: Set. Senior size
> Stock:
> Effects: Idk, just make it cool lol. Maybe make it gritty.
> Border: Whatever
> Text: No Church In The Wild


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 26, 2013)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:  or/and . If you can combine them it will be awesome.
> Size: 150x150 for avatar, sig is whatever you like
> Effects: Sure. Whatever you feel like. The stock has potential I think
> ...



I updated my request. Hope you have free time soon. Thanks again


----------



## Lmao (Feb 28, 2013)

Avatar request
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Effects up to you

Borderless


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2013)

Avatar request
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sig Stock(s)_ 















I was thinking some kind of collage type thing, with similar effects to the last set you made me. The text would be *#Vino*

Just let me know if you need higher quality stuff


----------



## Tim (Mar 10, 2013)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Type: Set
> Stock:  or/and . If you can combine them it will be awesome.
> Size: 150x150 for avatar, sig is whatever you like
> Effects: Sure. Whatever you feel like. The stock has potential I think
> ...


----------



## Tim (Mar 10, 2013)

Empathy said:


> *Stock:* ,
> *Size:* 150x150 and 150x200 versions of the avatar please. Leave some extra room on the signature, also.
> *Border:* Whichever you think looks best
> [*]*Effects:* Up to you as well
> Thank you in advance. :33 :33


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2013)

rice said:


> yoyo tim my habib
> 
> can i gets a 150x150 avatar out of  please?
> 
> tyty


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2013)

Sayaka said:


> Timu! Can you make an ava out of this babe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *AVATAR
> Stock: *[]
> *Size: *Large; 150x200.
> *Border: *None.
> ...


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Request: Avatar
> Stock: []
> Size: 150x150
> Border:
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2013)

Lmao said:


> Avatar request
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> Effects up to you
> ...


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2013)

Ahh thanks!!! I'll wear it when I get a real Comp xD thanks so much I love it!


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2013)

Blunt said:


> Avatar request
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> Effects: Up to you


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 14, 2013)

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted
Avatar: 
Signature: 


If the sig is going to be big enough to include the title, could you remove it? Thanks.


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2013)

Super Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sig Stock(s)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Mar 15, 2013)

when you have some time, make me a nice avatar outta this boo 


senior
no border


----------



## Selva (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey ^^
Can I have 150x200 avatar of  please?
Text: 'Fon F. Littenber. The black President'... or just his name if it's too much text XD
Everything is up to you. Thanks


----------



## Kid (Mar 20, 2013)

First of all , amazing work!


150x150



Effects : Just do your thing 
Border : your choice
Text : '' Unchained ''


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 20, 2013)

Avy
Stock: 
effects: up to you
Text: X2

also a version without text please


----------



## Aeiou (Mar 20, 2013)

I edited my , if you don't mind. :WOW


----------



## Tim (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll do all outstanding requests *tomorrow*.

.................


----------



## Tim (Apr 3, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Request: Senior Set
> Border: Dotted
> Avatar:
> Signature:
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Apr 3, 2013)

starr said:


> when you have some time, make me a nice avatar outta this boo
> 
> 
> senior
> no border


----------



## Tim (Apr 4, 2013)

Selva said:


> Hey ^^
> Can I have 150x200 avatar of  please?
> Text: 'Fon F. Littenber. The black President'... or just his name if it's too much text XD
> Everything is up to you. Thanks


----------



## JoJo (Apr 4, 2013)

Stock: 
Senior Sized.
Text: Vegeta
Border: Dotted
Effects: Whatever you think is nice and makes Vegeta look more badass.


----------



## Tim (Apr 4, 2013)

Kid said:


> First of all , amazing work!
> 
> 
> 150x150
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Apr 4, 2013)

Santoryu said:


> Avy
> Stock:
> effects: up to you
> Text: X2
> ...


----------



## Selva (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you, it's beautiful pek


----------



## Aeiou (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you very much. I'll wear this very soon.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey..:33
Request: Set..
Stock:
Size: Senior avy (Sasuke's face)..Junior sig..
Borders: Black dotted..
Effects: Up to you..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 17, 2013)

canceling my request, sorry


----------



## Jay. (Apr 17, 2013)

> *will rep* and cred


----------



## Death-kun (May 7, 2013)

Would like a gif from this:



3:54 - 4:02

Black border on the gif.

Highest quality you can.

Thanks.


----------



## Hero (May 19, 2013)

Canceling my request


----------



## kyochi (May 20, 2013)

he's not rep sealed no mo'


----------



## Tim (May 20, 2013)

I... should probably stop being lazy.


I promise to be a new man, now that I don't shit to do. Feel free to request again.


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2013)

Timu!

Can I have a gif ava with this?



focus on the last 4 parts ok?

border like this



effect: maybe a splash of colors? bluish maybe?

sig 



take out the other girls please oh and the words.

border like the example above 

cute effects not too much! 

on sig "All this time we were waiting for each other"

small sig 

thanks Timu! (obsessed with SnK)


----------



## Whitebeard (May 22, 2013)

Avatar
150x150
dotted border


----------



## Tim (May 24, 2013)

* will be working with me in this shop now to save you from my laziness. *


----------



## Big Bοss (May 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Woman make me an avatar.


----------



## Santí (May 26, 2013)

Lazy man, make me an avi to match my sig.


----------



## Synn (May 26, 2013)

*Dango*, can I have a 150x200 avatar out of  [_the one on the left_] please? :33

Can I have two version of it please, one with the text "Tsunade" and one without it? :3


----------



## Selva (May 28, 2013)

Avatar request for Dango, please.
- .
- 150x150 and 150x200.

Everything is up to you. Thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2013)

Timu are you still lazy?


----------



## Tim (May 29, 2013)

Always have been. Always will be.



Sayaka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (May 29, 2013)

Whitebeard said:


> Avatar
> 150x150
> dotted border


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2013)

Tim said:


> Always have been. Always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG OMG OMG 

will wear it like tomorrow tops ahhh thanks so much Lazy bum!


----------



## kyochi (Jun 6, 2013)

No worries                   .


----------



## Tim (Jun 6, 2013)

Nicole is worse than me.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 9, 2013)

Worker: Whoever
Request: Sig
Type: image transitioning gif
Effects/borders/fonts: None











> Make transparent, have each panel suddenly appear in their exact place then allow a second for them to be read then make them flash out (kind of a motion blur) one by one (first to last), then the next page's panels suddenly appear so the cycle continues



Could you do it like this please.

And you may have seen this request in another shop, but I talked it over with the owner and they're too busy with finals and I don't wanna leave them a big request. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Dango (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry guys, I committed myself to timmus shop but my schedule ended up cluttering up worst than it is. I do however still want to make some form of improvement with my decaying gfx skill so I'll be taking up requests from *july 15 *onwards, sorry for the misrepresentation. 

stay cute, battlewarriors


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 4, 2013)

If am still here I will give you another stock by then.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 26, 2014)

Taking requests


----------



## dream (Jan 26, 2014)

Dream said:


> Request: Set
> Size: Ava- 150x200 or anything up to 175x250 | Sig- any size is fine
> Stock:  if you can work with it, if not then the following  or . | .
> Worker: ~M~
> Effects: Do as you please. :33



If none of those stocks are any good then the following:

 -


----------



## rice (Jan 26, 2014)

omg 

~M~ can you please make me a senior and 150x200 ava out of ?
thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 26, 2014)

No problem people


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 26, 2014)

ahhhhhh

, 150x200 and senior, if you can


work your charm

alternatives if the stock seems incredibly lq or you'd prefer to work with something else: 
[], []


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2014)

OMG! 
Can I request 2 avatars please? 150x200
 and .
Everything is up to you.

Thanks <3


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 27, 2014)

;  ; ; 

 ;


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

~M~ said:


> ;  ; ;
> 
> ;



Thanks, ~M~.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2014)

Subject: Superman
Worker: Anyone
Size: Large, anything that works for Seniors. Although, can the avatar be both 150x200 and 150x150? Sig can be anything. 
Style/Colours: Go ham. 
Link some pictures for the artists to use:

Pics for reference, you aren't required to use these. 





Text: For Tomorrow


----------



## pajamas (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey ~M~ ol' chap. Ever make a website banner? Looking for somethin alpha/manly.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2014)

rice said:


> omg
> 
> ~M~ can you please make me a senior and 150x200 ava out of ?
> thanks



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2014)

pajamas said:


> Hey ~M~ ol' chap. Ever make a website banner? Looking for somethin alpha/manly.



I've made lot's o' banners, I can sure make one for you


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 4, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Subject: Superman
> Worker: Anyone
> Size: Large, anything that works for Seniors. Although, can the avatar be both 150x200 and 150x150? Sig can be anything.
> Style/Colours: Go ham.
> ...


Was this specific enough or...?


----------



## Kid (Feb 6, 2014)

Set request

150x200
Avy:  
Sig: 
Effects: All up to you 
Borders: White dotted 
No text


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 6, 2014)

For M

I got 2 avy's for you, do whatever you can with them.

The first one might be low quality but it looked badass enough so i thought i'd give it a shot




So both of them. If the first one doesn't work for you replace it with this one :




150x150, no border. Thanks m8


----------



## Selva (Feb 9, 2014)

I changed my older stock again >_< and added a new one for another avatar. I hope that's ok.


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2014)

~M~ can I request something? :3

Could you PM me if you can as you've not been on since February?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 8, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> For M
> 
> I got 2 avy's for you, do whatever you can with them.
> 
> ...


 ; 

shop's open as long as I can


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 8, 2014)

HI THERE! i have a little request ahaha

i'd love this if it could be a set. i don't really know how big newbie avi's can be but you can toy around! what i was thinking for this tag is like some badass colors and shit that makes this little squirt look fcking nuts. i'm also ok with super high contrast and luminosity or w/e it's called.
 there was some text and mumbo jumbo so i tried to render it out. as you can see i did not do a good job haha

i hope this is okay! whoever wants to do it go ahead!


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 10, 2014)

I can't see the stock


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 10, 2014)

150x200 Ava Please


----------



## Might Gai (Nov 11, 2014)

AH SHIT

i'm p sure i pitched the render i failed at found off the internet so there's this!
the copymark that's wonderfully plastering his face is p easy to take off i think
i hope


----------



## Rima (Nov 11, 2014)

Request: Set
Image: 
Size: Senior Ava:150x200 Sig: Up to you 
Border: Rounded
Effects: Up to you
Text: My Pet

Edit: If you haven't already started, I would like one avatar centered on the girl and another centered on the dog.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 16, 2014)

this cemetery is still opened for business?  lel


----------



## Hero (Dec 4, 2014)

~M~ are you still able to take my request


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2015)

Em is Open For Requests 
Ava/Sig/Set/Gif/Icon​


Zim said:


> AH SHIT
> 
> i'm p sure i pitched the render i failed at found off the internet so there's this!
> the copymark that's wonderfully plastering his face is p easy to take off i think
> i hope


It's against the section rules to remove watermarks  



			
				Roronoa Zoro said:
			
		

> http://i.imgur.com/yKRIR8D.jpg
> 
> 150x200 Ava Please


 ; 


Rima said:


> Request: Set
> Image:
> Size: Senior Ava:150x200 Sig: Up to you
> Border: Rounded
> ...


 ; 

 ; 



suga said:


> this cemetery is still opened for business?  lel


Yes, now, from subtle earth rises the brilliant rose 


Hero said:


> ~M~ are you still able to take my request


I am much less busy I will pm you and help in any way I can


----------



## mali (Feb 21, 2015)

set please.

Avay: []
Sig: []
Effects: Anything akin to the Fullmetal sig on the first page with the floral prints. Preferably with a not too saturated colour scheme. No borders pls.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Mali said:


> set please.
> 
> Avay: []
> Sig: []
> Effects: Anything akin to the Fullmetal sig on the first page with the floral prints. Preferably with a not too saturated colour scheme. No borders pls.



 ;  ;


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 24, 2015)

no border, no specific effects in mind so w/e you want

I know the stock is pretty dark so I'm not expecting a miracle, just hoping for one


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2015)

Ava: 
Border: None
Effects: Up to you 

I've already cropped it accordingly

Thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 25, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> no border, no specific effects in mind so w/e you want
> 
> I know the stock is pretty dark so I'm not expecting a miracle, just hoping for one



 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 25, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Ava:
> Border: None
> Effects: Up to you
> 
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2015)

M is love, M is life

Will rep when I'm not 24'd


----------



## SLB (Feb 26, 2015)

stock: 

request: avatar and sig (both 150x200 and 175x250)
border: none
effects: up to you

just james franco and his shirt please.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 26, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;





~M~ said:


> ;  ;






thanks


----------



## Oceania (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd like a ava please. 
size: seinor 
rounded borders 
can you add special effects that match the colors of the image please? 

stock:


----------



## Arcana (Feb 28, 2015)

request: avatar 150x200 
border: none
effects: up to you


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 28, 2015)

Moody said:


> stock:
> 
> request: avatar and sig (both 150x200 and 175x250)
> border: none
> ...



 ;  ;  ; 

 ;


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 28, 2015)

Oceania said:


> I'd like a ava please.
> size: seinor
> rounded borders
> can you add special effects that match the colors of the image please?
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Impact (Feb 28, 2015)

I need an avatar pls  

Size:150x200 and 175x250 

Borders: dotted and borderless

Effects: I'll leave it to you


----------



## Jackk (Feb 28, 2015)

Set please


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 









Size: senior
Border: dotted
Effects: up to you

avatar focus on the lady on the left (kinda like )


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

Arcana said:


> request: avatar 150x200
> border: none
> effects: up to you



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 2, 2015)

Request: Set
Image: 
Size: Senior Ava:150x200 Sig: try to keep most of his body in the sig.
Border: Up to you
Effects: Up to you
Text: Up to you


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Impact said:


> I need an avatar pls
> 
> Size:150x200 and 175x250
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ; 

 ; 
 ; 

Dotted borders are a little retro so I'll have to set something up to make them but I will if you want, nbd


----------



## Impact (Mar 2, 2015)

Nah its Ok, it actually looks good with white borders it hardly mesess with the effects on the avatar.

Thanks  

 24'd


----------



## Gin (Mar 2, 2015)

avy from one of these please, whichever you think you could do the most with

size: 150x200

my main request is that the avy be fairly close up, ie. more like Impact's than Arcana's

other than that, effects are up to you, I can see that you know what you're doing


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Jackk said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...



 ; 

 ; 

Don't do dotted borders


----------



## Jackk (Mar 2, 2015)

Cool. I like borderless too np

Thanks!


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 3, 2015)

Signature please!

Size: SIMILAR size as  
Border: non 
Effects: whatever suits the stock 

stock:


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 4, 2015)

Revy said:


> Request: Set
> Image:
> Size: Senior Ava:150x200 Sig: try to keep most of his body in the sig.
> Border: Up to you
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 4, 2015)

Forgot sigs:


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you,~M~. These look lovely. 

I'll have to rep you twice.:33


----------



## Araragi (Mar 5, 2015)

requesting senior set
stock: 
effects: up to you
avy border: focusing on kira I would like 2 avy border effects; one without any border, the other rounded corner
effects up to you
no text

please and thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm going to finish all requests tomorrow, not feeling good tonight 

Love you guys so much, and always feel free to ask for changes!!!!


----------



## trance (Mar 6, 2015)

Requesting a Sig. 


Effects: Up to you but I want particular focus on Kyouko - the girl with red hair.
Borders: Up to you
Text: None

I trust your judgment.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> avy from one of these please, whichever you think you could do the most with
> 
> size: 150x200
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  

Let me know if you want another stock done


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 7, 2015)

jackieshann said:


> Signature please!
> 
> Size: SIMILAR size as
> Border: non
> ...


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 7, 2015)

wow thank you it's great


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 7, 2015)

You're welcome, my pleasure, always


----------



## Larcher (Mar 8, 2015)

150X200 avatar
Stock: 
Border: Lined
Effects: What ever you think is best I guess

Hope the stock is good enough


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> requesting senior set
> stock:
> effects: up to you
> avy border: focusing on kira I would like 2 avy border effects; one without any border, the other rounded corner
> ...



 ;  ;  ; 

 ;


----------



## Imagine (Mar 8, 2015)

Requesting again 

Type: Ava

Stock: 
Border: None
Effects: I leave in your capable hands

Already cropped


----------



## Araragi (Mar 8, 2015)

~M~ said:


> [sp] ;  ;  ;
> 
> ;  [/sp]



they look great thanks
24'd


----------



## JoJo (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey M, mind if I get a senior sized avy?


150x200
Effects are up to you
No borders
No text
Try and focus on her face, but not too much. Sorta like how Hisoka's is.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 10, 2015)

Trance said:


> Requesting a Sig.
> 
> 
> Effects: Up to you but I want particular focus on Kyouko - the girl with red hair.
> ...


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 10, 2015)

Larcher said:


> 150X200 avatar
> Stock:
> Border: Lined
> Effects: What ever you think is best I guess
> ...



 ;  ; 

Working on pictures like that is usually hard but this was easy


----------



## trance (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks. Already repped. Will wear soon enough.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 11, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Requesting again
> 
> Type: Ava
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Imagine (Mar 11, 2015)

Ay


----------



## Sablés (Mar 11, 2015)

Requesting: Senior-sized Set
Stock: [/]
Effects: Whatever you think works best m8
Borders: Up to you
Text: Mad Hatter


----------



## Savage (Mar 11, 2015)

Set request
Stock:[]
Effects: Up to you
Border: small dotted


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 11, 2015)

Sasuga kyochi posts at the most busy time


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 12, 2015)

Request: Sig
Image: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




tbh idk if itll be difficult to work with cuz it seems hard to make transparent??? so if it is i'll switch it 



Size: 550x250[or 300 whichever works better]
Border: Up to you
Effects: Up to you
Text: Up to you


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

Spring break starts tomorrow so I'm probably going to plow through everything


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 12, 2015)

Request : Set 
Size for Avvie : 150x200 
Effects : Something like the second sig on the first page, that looks really amazing! 
Text : Nep Nep Power! 
Border : Up to you!  
Stock image : 

Thanks in advance M-Sama!


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

JoJo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Liquid said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 







Savage said:


> Ava request
> Stock:[]
> Effects: Up to you
> Border: small dotted








suga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Satsuki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nep Nep said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Current line 

Deadline goal: Saturday


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 12, 2015)

Can't wait! 

Figuratively of course.


----------



## Savage (Mar 12, 2015)

Changed my request up bit. Found a pic for my sig so I added that to my original post


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

JoJo said:


> Hey M, mind if I get a senior sized avy?
> 
> 
> 150x200
> ...



 ;  ;  ; 

I'm sorry I didn't focus too much on the face


----------



## JoJo (Mar 12, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't focus too much on the face



These are absolutely terrible

I'm only wearing because I'm nice, not because I like them or anything, b-baka.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 12, 2015)

that stock was perfect 

why WOULDN'T you focus on the face


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

suga said:


> that stock was perfect
> 
> why WOULDN'T you focus on the face



 ;  

You suck


----------



## JoJo (Mar 12, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> You suck



Thanks, M. Looks even better.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

I prefer the first set  

Kyochi is always triggering me


----------



## kyochi (Mar 12, 2015)

just telling it how it is  now your customer is happy and will surely come back tomorrow with another pointless request


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Requesting: Senior-sized Set
> Stock: [/]
> Effects: Whatever you think works best m8
> Borders: Up to you
> Text: Mad Hatter



 ;  ; 

 ;
 ; 


I forgot the text so pic what you want it on and I'll add it


----------



## Sablés (Mar 13, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> ;
> ;
> ...



Could I get a close-up of the ava pls?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Could I get a close-up of the ava pls?



 ;


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Savage said:


> Set request
> Stock:[]
> Effects: Up to you
> Border: small dotted



Don't do dotted borders

 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 14, 2015)

You guys are going to have to give me a hot minute cuz spring break is starting and things are hectic so wait and I'll have the last one done monday


----------



## kyochi (Mar 15, 2015)

I cancelled my request thanks anyway


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 15, 2015)

suga said:


> I cancelled my request thanks anyway



I-i'm so sorry and ashamed  I wish I could make something for you


----------



## Vasco (Mar 15, 2015)

hai M, can you make this cute thing into 150x200 av?



in case you need better stock which i havent had luck finding the girl's name is rachel, can also be found under aunty greenleaf. she's from the telltale game wolf among us


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 15, 2015)

Still eager for this! Take your time of course.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Need to find my external harddrive. I know it's in the house but where?????


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh I had a moment of brilliance and found it  Now back to work


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 15, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Oh I had a moment of brilliance and found it  Now back to work



As Vino says... 

Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Request: Sig
> Image:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Tell me if you want text


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 15, 2015)

These look sooooooooooooo good! 



~Eagerness intensifies~


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 15, 2015)

AYYYY 
Putting on first thing tomorrow when I get I my laptop 
Thank you


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry I misread that as 550x550 



Smoked a lot of lettuce today to recover from my trip


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Request : Set
> Size for Avvie : 150x200
> Effects : Something like the second sig on the first page, that looks really amazing!
> Text : Nep Nep Power!
> ...



Hope it's to your liking 

 ;  ; 

 ;


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 16, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Hope it's to your liking
> 
> ;  ;
> 
> ;



~fangirl scream~ 

It's beautiful! 



Thanks Em! 

You should teach me to art

EDIT - Hope you don't mind, I resized it a little so it fits with the text in my sig without breaking teh rules.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> ~fangirl scream~
> 
> It's beautiful!
> 
> ...


I forgot that text was included in the size of a sig "technically" 

I'll keep that in mind. I've been making big things for you special customers


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 16, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I forgot that text was included in the size of a sig "technically"
> 
> I'll keep that in mind. I've been making big things for you special customers



It's awesome, the only reason I'll replace it is cause I'll feel like going back to HDN 1-2 Nep. 

There's a pretty cute one of her chilling with a pudding actually. 

I'll be coming back here, that's for sure.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Vasco said:


> hai M, can you make this cute thing into 150x200 av?
> 
> 
> 
> in case you need better stock which i havent had luck finding the girl's name is rachel, can also be found under aunty greenleaf. she's from the telltale game wolf among us


 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Thorin said:


> avatar please
> 
> stock:



 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 17, 2015)

Come on guys, I need customers, is there someone I somehow missed?  

bump


----------



## trance (Mar 17, 2015)

Ava request. :33

Stock: 
Borders: None
Effects: Entirely up to you. Just 'wow' me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Btw, I haven't forgotten about that sig. I will wear it, don't worry.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2015)

senior size ava. thank you :3


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 18, 2015)

trance said:


> Ava request. :33
> 
> Stock:
> Borders: None
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 18, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Come on guys, I need customers, is there someone I somehow missed?
> 
> bump



Can I ask for a set to use on another forum?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 18, 2015)

It doesn't matter where you use it


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 18, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Come on guys, I need customers, is there someone I somehow missed?
> 
> bump




Alright, requesting an avatar:

Size: 150x200

Effects: up to you

Stock: 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 18, 2015)

Set:
Stock:
Ava: 160x190
Sig: 550x350 [or whatever works best that's the max dimensions on that forum]
Effects: Up to you
Borders: Up to you


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2015)

Size: Don't crop anything out, but just reduce it to banner size pls
Effects: Any effects are fine. However I do ask that you make the blood hand print stand out and add more splotches of blood throughout the entire piece.
Border: Can I have one like the one around my avatar? One with and one without
Text: "Sex is sex, we all need it."

Thank you again!


----------



## Araragi (Mar 20, 2015)

requesting senior avy

effects up to you
no border


pls and thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Thorin said:


> avatar please
> 
> stock:



 ;  ;


----------



## mali (Mar 21, 2015)

avatar pls.
no border and effects are up to you.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 21, 2015)

Tanuki said:


> senior size ava. thank you :3



 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 21, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Alright, requesting an avatar:
> 
> Size: 150x200
> 
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 21, 2015)

~M~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ;  ;




Nice, thanks so much. :3


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 23, 2015)

Can you make me an avy out of this.


and a siggy out of this. Try to include most of Tobirama's  body.
Also can you add the text "Death Is Only The Beginning" on it.


add a diff background and go cray cray with the effects if you want since it's rather plain stock. *Also,a red rose crown would be cute on Tobirama in the sig if you can find good stock for it.*


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 24, 2015)

Was super busy these past couple days, gonna resume work tonight


----------



## Hero (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't wait for my bad ass avatar as well


----------



## Larcher (Mar 28, 2015)

Avatar request

size: 150x200
borders: none
effects: what you think would look good
stock 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 31, 2015)

Stock: 
Worker: ~M~
Type of Graphic: Set
Size: 450x300 for Tag, 175x250 for Avatar
Text: "friend, I'm Awesome" 
Colors: Rainbow colors if possible. Or at the very least, rainbow text, non-animated/flash


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 2, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Set:
> Stock:
> Ava: 160x190
> Sig: 550x350 [or whatever works best that's the max dimensions on that forum]
> ...








Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 2, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Hope you enjoy!!



It's beautiful thank you so much!!!


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 4, 2015)

Hero said:


> Size: Don't crop anything out, but just reduce it to banner size pls
> Effects: Any effects are fine. However I do ask that you make the blood hand print stand out and add more splotches of blood throughout the entire piece.
> Border: Can I have one like the one around my avatar? One with and one without
> Text: "Sex is sex, we all need it."
> ...



I don't do dotted borders, sorry ): 








Edit: do you want an avatar? your post made it clear to just resize this is and not crop it but you later said here you're excited for your avatar  I'll gladly make one I'm just confused

edit2: i just made them anyways 

 ;


----------



## Hero (Apr 4, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I don't do dotted borders, sorry ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm a dumb ass and said avatar in that second post by accident. But thank you so much. I love them 

Also on the banners, could you maybe fill in the white around the hair with the same green?


----------



## Elias (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't have a stock, but I would like a homosexual avatar.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 5, 2015)

Hero said:


> I'm a dumb ass and said avatar in that second post by accident. But thank you so much. I love them
> 
> Also on the banners, could you maybe fill in the white around the hair with the same green?



Sorry for making a sloppy mistake like that


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 5, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> requesting senior avy
> 
> effects up to you
> no border
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Araragi (Apr 5, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;



thank you~ :33

sorry I didn't place it in the request but would you happen to have them in 175x250? 

24'd


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 5, 2015)

Which one do you want remade into that size because I don't have it atm


----------



## Araragi (Apr 5, 2015)

oh that's okay then dwai. I'd feel bad for having you remake it since it was my fault for not putting it into the request post in the first place.

thanks em-chan, I will rep asap.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 6, 2015)

Mali said:


> avatar pls.
> no border and effects are up to you.



 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Revy said:


> Can you make me an avy out of this.
> 
> 
> and a siggy out of this. Try to include most of Tobirama's  body.
> ...



 ;  ; 

 ;  ; 

No rose crown, sorry  roses are there though


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 8, 2015)

1 avatar of each character pls 
150x200


----------



## Katou (Apr 8, 2015)

Request : set 
Senior size 

Note : "Mira Kawaii <3"


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 8, 2015)

Larcher said:


> Avatar request
> 
> size: 150x200
> borders: none
> ...



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 9, 2015)

Request -> Set  

Stock -> 

Size of avvie -> 150x200 

Borders -> Your call! 

Effects -> I really like that sig between the full metal one and the one that says look at the stars, can I get something like that? 

Text -> Nep Nep Power! 

Yeah I know, there I go again with the same text, I like it though!


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Stock:
> Worker: ~M~
> Type of Graphic: Set
> Size: 450x300 for Tag, 175x250 for Avatar
> ...



 ;  ;  ; 

 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 10, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;  ;
> 
> ;  ;  ;



I love it and I love you.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 10, 2015)

Eli said:


> I don't have a stock, but I would like a homosexual avatar.



Do you have big ava eli? 

 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 10, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> 1 avatar of each character pls
> 150x200



 ;  ;


----------



## Venom (Apr 10, 2015)

These are beautiful
Stealing


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 10, 2015)

For chrollo's eyes only


----------



## Elias (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks emmy


----------



## SLB (Apr 11, 2015)

avatar and sig please. just his picture, no words on the top or bottom 

something... hellish? not sure how to word that at all tbh.


----------



## Venom (Apr 11, 2015)

Do your best Em-chan
Big ava size


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 11, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> ;  ;
> 
> No rose crown, sorry  roses are there though



rad a'f work as always.

Thanks,luv<3


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 14, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Request : set
> Senior size
> 
> Note : "Mira Kawaii <3"



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 14, 2015)

Damn that's nice... ~excitement intensifies~


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 15, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Damn that's nice... ~excitement intensifies~



 ; 

 ;  ;  ; 

I tried to do a similar smudge to the signature you indicated but that was actually a ton of extra work to make the smudging THAT noticeable and this image doesn't really have the right colors for it... Light purple doesn't saturate well 

Edit: artist's note I vastly prefer this to what I made you last time what was I thinking??


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 15, 2015)

Holy shit! That one's incredible! Thanks Emmy-sama! 

Such a tough choice hmhmhmhm which one to use!


----------



## Imagine (Apr 15, 2015)

M-chan 

Ava
Stock: 
Borders: None

Already cropped

I leave everything else up to you


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2015)

Avatar

Stock: 

150x200

No special borders, effects are up to the worker to decide on.


----------



## Shinthia (Apr 15, 2015)

Type: Sig
Worker : anyone available
Stock:  (from 5:56 to 6:01)
Size : anything comfortable with you

thank you


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 19, 2015)

Imagine said:


> M-chan
> 
> Ava
> Stock:
> ...


 ;  ; 

I had some trouble with this stock; I tried to preserve that he has only one arm but it disrupted the flow I wanted to make with smudging. If you want a redo don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## SLB (Apr 19, 2015)

lel that's  pretty sick

but.. mine 

was it done in the ol or something?


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry, it just got lost in the mess  

I'm going through everything now and it's in photoshop u moody lil boi  

Same for zoro, it's just easy to loose track since I don't have a staff to keep track of order  

But I'm on the case and trust me, with this stock it's some juicy shit


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 19, 2015)

Ava please 150x200
Stock 
Effects and borders up to you 
I'd like the colour scene similar to the original background 
Also I'd like a version with and without the text if possible


----------



## Impact (Apr 20, 2015)

Avatar pls from these stocks








I only want one btw, I'll let you choose which one is best you could work with.

Ava size: 150?200

Borders: None

Effects: I want something similar to the current ava I'm wearing that matches the color scheme of my user title.

Well I'll Leave to you M~chan


----------



## Imagine (Apr 20, 2015)

The last stock might be the hardest to work with. He'd probably get the best results with the first tbh


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 21, 2015)

Moody said:


> avatar and sig please. just his picture, no words on the top or bottom
> 
> something... hellish? not sure how to word that at all tbh.



"Something hellish" 
Sounds like a quote from when he requests his suit, don't think he says it though  Still, fun stock 

 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Imagine (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the new set


----------



## Impact (Apr 21, 2015)

Thorin said:


> I would go with the last one, Croc





Imagine said:


> The last stock might be the hardest to work with. He'd probably get the best results with the first tbh



Yeah the last one would seem like hardest to work, we'll I have other stocks too just in case these don't work.

Also I don't won't us to spam M thread with our spam


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 21, 2015)

Vaeny said:


> Avatar
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2015)

Avatar 150x200
stock: 
Borders: No


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 22, 2015)

Happened earlier than expected Em-Sama, it's time to shed all my Nep stuff for the time being. 

Stock ->  

I want a set. 

Avatar -> Senior size  

Borders -> Up to you 

Effects -> Up to you 

I leave this one entirely in your hands!


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 22, 2015)

Lionel Messi said:


> Type: Sig
> Worker : anyone available
> Stock:  (from 5:56 to 6:01)
> Size : anything comfortable with you
> ...



I would love to help you but I cannot convert youtube videos to gifs although I can redirect you to the or who I believe will be able to help you much better. 

I can however manipulate gifs and add many effects (such as my own avatar) and I will ask permission of whoever creates your signature, if you would like. 

I really do apologize but no other workers who did this type of work before remains.


----------



## Araragi (Apr 22, 2015)

hey~ 
requesting senior avys
stock: []
text when he talks: That's fucked up.
details: 1) could you extend the pause he does before speaks?
2) one with no effects at all (normal), and another one with the usual amazing stuff 

no border

thanks~


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 23, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Ava please 150x200
> Stock
> Effects and borders up to you
> I'd like the colour scene similar to the original background
> Also I'd like a version with and without the text if possible



My love    

 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Tuan (Apr 23, 2015)

avatar please:
stock: 
border/everything else is up to you


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm out of town a coiPod days and have my final week of school coming up so expect a short delay


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 25, 2015)

Take your time Em-chan!


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 28, 2015)

Thorin said:


> avatar please
> 
> stock:



 ;  ;


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 29, 2015)

Set
Sig  550x450
I'd like a seniour and 175x250 ava jic i can win a bet

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




crop of characters i want in the ava

i want them all in the sig 



Effects and border up to you on sig, maybe something cute? 
For the ava i'd like more simple effects 


~M~ said:


> I'm out of town a coiPod days and have my final week of school coming up so expect a short delay



good luck with school!!!  you can do it!!! :33also this is so


----------



## mali (May 1, 2015)

avay (150x200), no border and the effects are up to u.


----------



## ~M~ (May 2, 2015)

Finished with finals 
Work will now resume


----------



## Nep Nep (May 2, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Finished with finals
> Work will now resume



I think I've said it before but -excitement intensifies-


----------



## ~M~ (May 3, 2015)

Impact said:


> Avatar pls from these stocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to make you some of each because it's not too much to ask for but I'll just post them as I go 

 ; 

 ;  ; 

 ;  ;


----------



## Nep Nep (May 3, 2015)

Impact is gonna be my Chie bro!


----------



## Imagine (May 3, 2015)

Ava

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you
Borders: None

I've already cropped it

Thanks


----------



## Overhaul (May 3, 2015)

sig:
avy:

do something to make the colors pop out and the stock less boring.:3

no text and the border is up to you.


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I want to make you some of each because it's not too much to ask for but I'll just post them as I go
> 
> ;
> 
> ...


Here you are


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Happened earlier than expected Em-Sama, it's time to shed all my Nep stuff for the time being.
> 
> Stock ->
> 
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Impact (May 4, 2015)

Based M


----------



## Nep Nep (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Em-chan, I love it of course!


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> hey~
> requesting senior avys
> stock: []
> text when he talks: That's fucked up.
> ...



 ;


----------



## Araragi (May 4, 2015)

danke, they look great! 

also, sorry to be a bother about it but could you also make one where the frame rate isn't slower when he talks?


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

Which version do you prefer? 

I'm new to working with gifs but I've picked it up pretty fast and its hard to tell where to start and end the speeds 

edit: I fixed it it looks real good just tell me which to upload


----------



## Araragi (May 4, 2015)

it's okay 

the one with effects


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

Be sure to save this with .gif at the end I accidently used tinypic and tinypic fucks with gifs


----------



## Araragi (May 4, 2015)

perfect


----------



## Selva (May 6, 2015)

Can I request an Ava of this stock please?

150x200 and 175x250. Everything is up to you.
Thank you <3


----------



## ~M~ (May 6, 2015)

Joo said:


> Avatar 150x200
> stock:
> Borders: No



 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 6, 2015)

Tuan said:


> avatar please:
> stock:
> border/everything else is up to you



 ;  ;


----------



## JoJo (May 7, 2015)

Hello M, my good sir. I would like to request an Avy
175x250 

Effects: I'm not a fan of when you overlay little things on it. Can you just make color-y? 
Borders: None
Text: None 

Personally, I prefer it to be uncropped too. 

Danke 

Edit: Requesting another avy

Stock:

Same specs as from before. 1 cropped and 1 w/o any cropping pls


----------



## ~M~ (May 7, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Set
> Sig  550x450
> I'd like a seniour and 175x250 ava jic i can win a bet
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Satsuki (May 7, 2015)

I love it so much 
Putting on tomorrow when I get on my laptop thank you Emmypie!!! 
Can you make the Ava where Aradia (red lipstick) face isn't cut off though 
The effects from the first ava would be perf


----------



## Sayaka (May 7, 2015)

Dammit I just can't resist. Your Avas have gotten me into such an Madoka mood ugh. 

Ava, you can choose the stock. 

border: none

Text: Tainted Melody
effects: Go crazy


----------



## Larcher (May 9, 2015)

Avy request 

Stock: 

Size: 150x200 
Borders: None
Effects: Any you think will look good


----------



## ~M~ (May 11, 2015)

Mali said:


> avay (150x200), no border and the effects are up to u.



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Guiness (May 11, 2015)

150x200 avatar

2:09-2:11

and i may have it with a thin white border at around 60% transparency please?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Tim (May 12, 2015)

I'm no longer deceased. Now take your name off of my gfx in the OP, Emmy-chan.


----------



## Araragi (May 13, 2015)

avy of female kars pls
175x250

[sp][/sp]

edit: 

also a 175x250 avy of [] pls


----------



## Sasuke (May 13, 2015)

re-size it to 150x200 too so I can steal it


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 13, 2015)

Requesting: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 175x250
Border: None

go wild


----------



## Impact (May 13, 2015)

Requesting Ava of the girl



Size: Senior 150x200

Borders: whatever you think is best.

Effects: up to you


----------



## Araragi (May 13, 2015)

ayy gimme a 175x250 of crocs request em-chan


----------



## Impact (May 13, 2015)

Try it and I'll rain my negs on you like rapid fire


----------



## Satsuki (May 13, 2015)

Set
Sig 550xwhatever the height will end up being [im not sure sorry ]
Ava 175x250 [can resize to 150x200 myself if it's too much trouble ]

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




crop for ava, keep it centered please 



No border
simplish effects for ava, simplish for one of the sigs but i know you do multiple so i'd like one em spicy style too 
also keep it transparent but crop it so its like...um...'fits'? like theres no extra space. her sword and his hand should still 'stick out' though
also bg is supposed to be there



Sasuke said:


> re-size it to 150x200 too so I can steal it





Aladdin said:


> ayy gimme a 175x250 of crocs request em-chan



gtfo


----------



## ~M~ (May 15, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Ava
> 
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> ...



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

Revy said:


> sig:
> avy:
> 
> do something to make the colors pop out and the stock less boring.:3
> ...



 ;  ; 

 ; 

 ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 17, 2015)

Selva said:


> Can I request an Ava of this stock please?
> 
> 150x200 and 175x250. Everything is up to you.
> Thank you <3



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 19, 2015)

JoJo said:


> Hello M, my good sir. I would like to request an Avy
> 175x250
> 
> Effects: I'm not a fan of when you overlay little things on it. Can you just make color-y?
> ...



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## JoJo (May 19, 2015)

Emmy said:


> ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;



Can you remove the lego and the flower from the first avy and replace them with something color-y?

Mostly just get rid of the lego and something color-y.


----------



## ~M~ (May 19, 2015)

np               .


----------



## ~M~ (May 19, 2015)

;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 19, 2015)

*Edited rule of the OP:
AFTER A LONG PERIOD OF TIME I DUMP IMAGES IN THE GIVEAWAY THREAD, IF YOU LOVE SOMETING REQUEST YOUR NAME IN THE SIG/AVA OR RECLAIM IT IN THE GIVEAWAY. IT IS BETTER FOR AN IMAGE TO BE USED THAN RUST IN A FOLDER.*​


----------



## JoJo (May 19, 2015)

Emmy said:


> ;  ;  ;



Absolutely amazing. Another rep coming your way.


----------



## ~M~ (May 20, 2015)

Sayaka said:


> Dammit I just can't resist. Your Avas have gotten me into such an Madoka mood ugh.
> 
> Ava, you can choose the stock.
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Sayaka (May 20, 2015)

Emmy said:


> ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;



These are so pretty!!!! you just know your shit man!! Thank you.


----------



## Selva (May 20, 2015)

Emmy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


Thank you, those are perfect


----------



## TeenRyu (May 21, 2015)

Set request please  

Senior size, avatar as a gif using the headshot of each character in this picture, then use the same picture as the sig. the sig I would like to say  

"The one's at the top" 





Also, dotted borders and effects up to you.


----------



## Sasuke (May 24, 2015)

avy(s); 175x250
stocku  & 
text; none

I'll leave the rest of the details in your capable of hands


----------



## Overhaul (May 25, 2015)

Emmy said:


> ;  ;
> 
> ;
> 
> ;



Amazing work as always,Emmy.

Will rep twice.


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

Larcher said:


> Avy request
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

* IMPURE RESURRECTION *


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

Josuke said:


> avy of female kars pls
> 175x250
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> ...



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Araragi (May 25, 2015)

omigod I love you


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

Shy said:


> 150x200 avatar
> 
> 2:09-2:11
> 
> ...



I can't do these unless Tim can


----------



## Tim (May 25, 2015)

Looks like he had it done already anyway. Only noticed after I made it. 



Emmy said:


> * IMPURE RESURRECTION *



I have awakened.





Shy said:


> 150x200 avatar
> 
> 2:09-2:11
> 
> ...


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

Fucking negged  


Mist Puppet said:


> Requesting: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 175x250
> Border: None
> ...





Impact said:


> Requesting Ava of the girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Josuke said:


> ayy gimme a 175x250 of crocs request em-chan





Impact said:


> Try it and I'll rain my negs on you like rapid fire





Satsuki said:


> Set
> Sig 550xwhatever the height will end up being [im not sure sorry ]
> Ava 175x250 [can resize to 150x200 myself if it's too much trouble ]
> 
> ...


Doing these


----------



## Satsuki (May 25, 2015)

Shit can you see the full pic it's not showing up for me 

here it is if you need it


----------



## ~M~ (May 30, 2015)

Mist Puppet said:


> Requesting: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 175x250
> Border: None
> ...



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Nep Nep (May 30, 2015)

Emmmmmmmmmmmmy-chan! I have some work for ya! 

Okay so I want a set, 
---------------------------- 
Avvie stock (Senior Size) -> (Make it a face close up!)


Sig stock -> (Here's the thing, there's two and I want you to use your art sense to pick which would be best for you to work with. They're both the same image just one I took out the background, albeit leaving a bit of its pixels in the lines on Nana but if you can make it work, go for it!) 

Sig stock 1 -> 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 

Sig stock 2 ->  

Border and effects are all up to you! 

Text -> Approximately one adorable little sister stands before you... 

---------------------------- 

I dunno if you can fit that but hey, worth a shot.


----------



## ~M~ (May 31, 2015)

Impact said:


> Requesting Ava of the girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Impact (May 31, 2015)

Yo Emmy that ava is gorgeous as Fuck 

24'd, will rep twice thanks


----------



## Tim (Jun 4, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> Set request please
> 
> Senior size, avatar as a gif using the headshot of each character in this picture, then use the same picture as the sig. the sig I would like to say
> 
> ...


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 4, 2015)

Tim said:


>



Love it, repped.


----------



## trance (Jun 4, 2015)

Requesting. 

Stock: 

Size: One senior sized and one at 150x150

Borders: None

Effects: Up to you. Just 'wow' me


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 4, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Shit can you see the full pic it's not showing up for me
> 
> here it is if you need it



 ;  ; 







this black border  
do you mind? I can fix or will u


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 4, 2015)

OH MY GOD THERE IT IS A SHINY PONYTA--- 

I can fix it :33 THANK YOU EMMY PIE 

omg the height ended up being 413 on them  that's a huge number in homestuck thats neat 

also if you could get rid of the shiny thing in the sig it'd be kewl cuz i like seeing the faces in the bg but if not it's fine


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 6, 2015)

;  ;  ;


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 10, 2015)

Sig 550 x 450 [or whatever it ends up as if its smaller]
Stock



do yo thing 
i'm still gonna wear my current for a while though  i love your sets


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Emmmmmmmmmmmmy-chan! I have some work for ya!
> 
> Okay so I want a set,
> ----------------------------
> ...


 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 11, 2015)

Emmy said:


> ;  ;  ;



Hooooooooooooly... This is the best set you've made for me! Heheheh, you always surpass my expectations Emmy-chan! 

I fucking love it! 

Reps and love forever! (Well, rep when I've spread enough anyways!)


----------



## Araragi (Jun 16, 2015)

requesting set
175x250 avy
stock: 
effects up to you
no border

danke


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Trance said:


> Requesting.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## trance (Jun 18, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> ;  ;  ;



Noice.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Revy said:


> set
> 
> avy surrounding the face,siggy surronding the whole body.
> 
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 18, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> ;  ;



Thank you,Em. Wonderful work as always. Will rep twice as always.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Sig 550 x 450 [or whatever it ends up as if its smaller]
> Stock
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 18, 2015)

thank you i love it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blαck (Jun 20, 2015)

Ay Em 

Requesting an avy
stock: 
size: 175x250
effects: Whatever works


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Josuke said:


> requesting set
> 175x250 avy
> stock:
> effects up to you
> ...


 ;  ;


----------



## Araragi (Jun 20, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> ;  ;



sugoi 

danke em-chan, 24'd atm


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 21, 2015)

Requesting Avy
Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Effects:Anything that works


----------



## Impact (Jun 21, 2015)

Requesting Ava pls




Size: 150x200
Effects: whatever you think is best

Borders, None in particular but wouldn't mind anything you think it would look good with it


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 27, 2015)

Requesting avs

175 x 250 for all



For all of the avis, if Touka (the Blue-haired girl in all the stock) is off-centered can you make her straight up or otherwise upside down, I don't particularly like it when the chars are on angles unless you absolutely think it looks better on a certain angle. I'll leave it up to your discretion.

For the 6th image, can you make a flicker .gif with the right side being the main frame and then the second frame of her reflection in the window. If both could be roughly centered at the same level, that'd be great. 

Other than that, no borders, no text, and could you PM them to me on here/skype when they're done? :33

Thanks.


----------



## NW (Jun 28, 2015)

Requesting a set 



senior size for ava with kaneki (eyepatch dude) as focus

do what you think works of course

worker doesn't matter

thanks in advance


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 2, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Ay Em
> 
> Requesting an avy
> stock:
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 2, 2015)

ShiggyDiggyDoo said:


> Requesting Avy
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> Effects:Anything that works



 ;  ;


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 3, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> ;  ;



Wonderfully done  

Thanks and rep'd.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 4, 2015)

Requesting set.

*Stock:* 
*Size for ava:* Senior
*Effects:* Whatever looks good

Thanks.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 11, 2015)

Impact said:


> Requesting Ava pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Impact (Jul 11, 2015)

Emmy.bun 

Danke they look great 24'd atm


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2015)

;  ;  ;  

I'm going to post these for you as I go dev


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

For this one do you think you could remove the text, zoom in a bit, and center her so it looks like she's straight instead of on an angle to the left?


Would you be able to remove the other girls and just zoom in on Touka (2nd from the right), also centering her and making it so she looks like she's standing as straight as possible.

Thanks. :33


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2015)

> For this one do you think you could remove the text, zoom in a bit, and center her so it looks like she's straight instead of on an angle to the left?


The one you quoted is the textless one tho? 

I can zoom in which will make her more centered the stock was just cut off to the left so I have to work around that. I'll straighten it more too. 

Second one yeah I'll do a solo show, those other waifus can drop out


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 13, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> The one you quoted is the textless one tho?
> 
> I can zoom in which will make her more centered the stock was just cut off to the left so I have to work around that. I'll straighten it more too.
> 
> Second one yeah I'll do a solo show, those other waifus can drop out



Haha, my bad, I meant to quote the one with text.

Only one laifu or it'll ruin your laifu.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 14, 2015)

;  ; 


Getting closer bby?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2015)

perfect


----------



## Araragi (Jul 14, 2015)

requesting avis
Size: 175 x 250 and 225 x 350
stock:  

for the first one I want the background to not be plain, add whatever you think looks great adjust colors etc
for the second, do whatever you want go wild 

text: I want some really awesome trasparentish font that says "waifu" 
but I want the avy versions with and without that font if that's okay

thanks


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 14, 2015)

can i have some of those ava rejects, dev/emmy?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 15, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  

These workin bby? 

what do you mean skotty?


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 15, 2015)

I mean the ones he asks you to edit
I'm mostly joking though 
Except for the summer Touka stock that will be done soon


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2015)

For this one do you think you could zoom in just a little bit?

Otherwise, perfect.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 16, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Requesting avs
> 
> 175 x 250 for all
> 
> ...


Sorry Dev the imgur link expired can you re-upload some? 


Zeref Dragneel said:


> Requesting a set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## NW (Jul 16, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> ;  ;  ;


Great work. Thanks.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 16, 2015)

Divine Death said:


> Requesting set.
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Size for ava:* Senior
> ...



 ;


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 16, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> Sorry Dev the imgur link expired can you re-upload some?



Oh damn. 

I lost those images so I had to upload some new ones:




Same thing though, no borders/text. 

Do you think you could do them in the style that you linked a day (or two ) ago? I think you said it was either your old style or new one, I don't remember. 



Thanks.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 17, 2015)

Requesting avatars
Size: 175 x 250 
stock:   (am I allowed to request 2? if not then the first will be awesome)
specifics: I'd like them to be relatively zoomed in so both contain the upper body. The first one themed with red and black mainly and second with black and yellow. Otherwise do your thang 

sankyuu Em


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 18, 2015)

Requesting Set 
Size -> Senior 
Stock ->  
Border -> Up to you! 
Effects -> Can I get something with fractals? If you think it'll work of course! Oh and I'd like if you use black and light blue for the effects too. Doesn't have to be all black and light blue but I'd like a good amount of those colors in it. 
Text -> None 

Zoom in to the face for the avvie but show everything for the sig! 

Thanks Emmy-kun! <3


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Oh damn.
> 
> I lost those images so I had to upload some new ones:
> 
> ...


Out of fairness I'll do another customer then return to your last few images 

 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> Out of fairness I'll do another customer then return to your last few images
> 
> ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;



These are superb, I love them.

Yeah go for it Emmy. :33


----------



## Araragi (Jul 18, 2015)

dev imma steal some of those avys mkay? :33


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 18, 2015)

Josuke said:


> dev imma steal some of those avys mkay? :33



No you're not. :33


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 19, 2015)

That vagina view is pretty sexy tbh tbf.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 19, 2015)

This is not a 'graphics shop' like other locations may be, this is an 'art boutique' sir


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 19, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> This is not a 'graphics shop' like other locations may be, this is an 'art boutique' sir



Mmmmmm vagina view! ~_~

Can't wait for you to get to my sexy Uni set.


----------



## Tuan (Jul 20, 2015)

M, may I have a set please. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



sig




ava






Thank you.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 28, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Araragi (Jul 28, 2015)

danke


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 1, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Requesting Set
> Size -> Senior
> Stock ->
> Border -> Up to you!
> ...



 ;  ;


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 1, 2015)

Another knockout Emmy-Kun! <3


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Aug 8, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Requesting avatars
> Size: 175 x 250
> stock:   (am I allowed to request 2? if not then the first will be awesome)
> specifics: I'd like them to be relatively zoomed in so both contain the upper body. The first one themed with red and black mainly and second with black and yellow. Otherwise do your thang
> ...



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## SLB (Aug 8, 2015)

Stock: 
size: can you keep it as is? i know it's not sharpened that well, but some places have weird max size limits and i'd rather shrink than expand.
effects: kind of like my daredevil request. hellish, but maybe a little lighter than what's in my sig. can you put the words "running through the 6" the way you did for jolyne's ava? "ma the best win" or whatever that says fully

actually, sort of like this



if the stock is too shit, i understand 

thanks in advance, fam.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 8, 2015)

em senpai said:


> ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;



Ayy theyre lovely, I got you soon


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 9, 2015)

Sig

Max size 550 x 480, probably wont get that wide but  if you can make it that wide thats kewl though 
also try to keep the whole image in [like itll be resized with a bigger height]
cute, fun effects, with rainbow colours


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2015)

Tuan said:


> M, may I have a set please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 ;  ;  ;  ;


 ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2015)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Melodie (Aug 17, 2015)

request: avy
size: regular
stock ()
effects: your choice~
text: Melodie (with and without versions for both if you don't mind, please)


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2015)

Moody said:


> Stock:
> size: can you keep it as is? i know it's not sharpened that well, but some places have weird max size limits and i'd rather shrink than expand.
> effects: kind of like my daredevil request. hellish, but maybe a little lighter than what's in my sig. can you put the words "running through the 6" the way you did for jolyne's ava? "ma the best win" or whatever that says fully
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ; 

Did my best with unfamiliar territory


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm next


----------



## Melodie (Aug 20, 2015)

In-case you did not work on it yet, i added some extra info. If you did already start on it then never mind~

edit: changed  it to 1 avatar to fit more into the rules of the shop, sorry~


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 10, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> Sig
> 
> Max size 550 x 480, probably wont get that wide but  if you can make it that wide thats kewl though
> also try to keep the whole image in [like itll be resized with a bigger height]
> cute, fun effects, with rainbow colours



 ; 

 ; 

 ; 

 ; 

 ; 

 ;


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 14, 2015)

avy request 

can I get it in 175x250, 150x200 and 225x350 for MAL 

ideally a crop like dis but I don't want to impose any restrictions on ur creative juices


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 14, 2015)

Melodie said:


> request: avy
> size: regular
> stock ()
> effects: your choice~
> text: Melodie (with and without versions for both if you don't mind, please)



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Impact (Sep 14, 2015)

Avy request emmy



Size:  150x200
Borders:  none
Effects : I'll leave it up to you


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 17, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> avy request
> 
> can I get it in 175x250, 150x200 and 225x350 for MAL
> 
> ideally a crop like dis but I don't want to impose any restrictions on ur creative juices



 ;  ;  ;  ; 
 ; 

 ;  ;  ;  ; 

 ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 17, 2015)

sugoi


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2015)

guess who 

avy request;  150x200


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 22, 2015)

Set request:

*Avy:* 

*Signiture:* 

*Set size:* Senior

*Effects and such:* Anything goes

Thanks.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm busting in!

*Avy request

*Stock: 

Size: Senior

Effects/Borders: I leave that to you, _mon ami_!


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 29, 2015)

Time to bug you again Emmy-Kun! 

Set Request (Senior Size) 

Stock ->  

Text -> Nep Nep 

Yeah I wanna keep this one hurr. 

I leave everything else to you, it usually turns out better when I don't restrict you x} 

(I had to resize it cause imgur is lame... hit me up if you'd prefer the original, it's quite a bit larger.)


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 2, 2015)

Impact said:


> Avy request emmy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Impact (Oct 2, 2015)

Emmy.bun Danke   

24'd


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 2, 2015)

here's a fixed version...


----------



## Impact (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks love


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 3, 2015)

Mind make this senior size (150x200) one with a border, one without? Gracias


----------



## Teach (Oct 3, 2015)

Req: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x200

Upper halfish of the character preferably.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 6, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> guess who
> 
> avy request;  150x200



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Oct 18, 2015)

Cromer said:


> I'm busting in!
> 
> *Avy request
> 
> ...



 ; ;


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 19, 2015)

Wooooooo! My turrrrrn! @_@


----------



## Kusa (Oct 20, 2015)

Request : Set



Ava : 150x200

Effects up to you. I would just like to have the focus on Darth Vader for the ava.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 22, 2015)

Ava

Stock:  
Borders: None
Effects: I do want the background replaced but everything else is up to you

I've already cropped it


----------



## Yoona (Oct 23, 2015)

Request: Ava
Size: 150 x 200

I want it focused on her hair and face please. Thank you


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 25, 2015)

Divine Death said:


> Set request:
> 
> *Avy:*
> 
> ...




 ; 

; 

;


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 25, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Time to bug you again Emmy-Kun!
> 
> Set Request (Senior Size)
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ;  

 ; 

 ; 



Little slut was turning me on the whole project


----------



## Nep Nep (Oct 25, 2015)

Ahhhh it's soooooo goooooood! *_* 

Can't wait to put it on when I get home. 

Turning you on? X) That's adult Nep.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 27, 2015)

edit


avatar 150x200
borders or effects up to you


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Oct 27, 2015)

Request : Set
Stock: 
Size: 150x200 for the ava, up to you for the sig but if possible try and keep it as tall as you can.
Effects: Up to you, though try and give it a detective feel/style.

Thank you.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 1, 2015)

avy request 

175x250
& edit out the text on the left pls
​


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 11, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Request : Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ; 

 ;

 ;


----------



## Kusa (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks, looks awesome.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 13, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Mind make this senior size (150x200) one with a border, one without? Gracias



 ; 

 ;


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 14, 2015)

Teach said:


> Req: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200
> 
> Upper halfish of the character preferably.



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 14, 2015)

Let's give this a go.

*SET REQUEST*
*Avatar:* 
*Signature:* 
*Size:* 175x250 for the avatar. I leave the signature up to your discretion, but I'd prefer it to not be too big.
*Border:* None.
*Other:* I'd like an avatar of both versions of Red.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 15, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Ava
> 
> Stock:
> Borders: None
> ...



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Imagine (Nov 15, 2015)

Ay Emmy-bun


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 15, 2015)

Sadlantic Storm said:


> Let's give this a go.
> 
> *SET REQUEST*
> *Avatar:*
> ...



 ;  ;  ;  ;  

 ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 16, 2015)

Sasuke said:


> avy request
> 
> 175x250
> & edit out the text on the left pls
> ​



 ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 17, 2015)

Yoona said:


> Request: Ava
> Size: 150 x 200
> 
> I want it focused on her hair and face please. Thank you



 ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 18, 2015)

Morphine said:


> edit
> 
> 
> avatar 150x200
> borders or effects up to you



Even if u don't want them I made them  

 ;  ;  ;


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 18, 2015)

Jigen said:


> Request : Set
> Stock:
> Size: 150x200 for the ava, up to you for the sig but if possible try and keep it as tall as you can.
> Effects: Up to you, though try and give it a detective feel/style.
> ...



 ;  ; 

 ;

 ;


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 18, 2015)

*AS FAR AS I'M AWARE ALL REQUESTS ARE DONE PLEASE SPEAK UP IF I MISSED YOU BUT OPEN FOR REQUESTS FILLED IN A WEEK *


----------



## Impact (Nov 18, 2015)

Ava request 



Size: 150 x 200 and 175x250
Effects : I'll leave it to you


TY


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2015)

Impact said:


> Ava request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  ; 

 ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## KBL (Nov 19, 2015)

Sup

Request: Set
Stock for sign: 

Stock for Ava:


Ava: 1,50 x 1,50

Effects: Whatever you feel you should do with Corazon  , i will love it anyway.

Thx!


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2015)

KBL said:


> Sup
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock for sign:
> ...



 ;   ;


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 19, 2015)

Request: avatar only
Size: 150x200
Worker: Tim
Stock: 
I trust your artistic integrity tim so i dont have any specific requests on how it looks.


----------



## KBL (Nov 19, 2015)

em senpai said:


> ;   ;



Excelente work buddie!


----------



## Tim (Nov 21, 2015)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Request: avatar only
> Size: 150x200
> Worker: Tim
> Stock:
> I trust your artistic integrity tim so i dont have any specific requests on how it looks.


----------



## Vix (Nov 21, 2015)

Tim said:


>



ty will rep later


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 26, 2015)

Make me a GOAT avatar out of this.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 29, 2015)

Can I get this resized to 150x200 em sempai?


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 29, 2015)

Ava said:


> Can I get this resized to 150x200 em sempai?


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Nov 29, 2015)

could you make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34

need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy. If you can only do one then just the second one will do.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 1, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Make me a GOAT avatar out of this.



 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 6, 2015)

Need a set! Senior Size! 

Stock -> 

No border 

Effects are all you! 

Make me another master piece Emmy-kun!


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2015)

I'll work on these tonight check back soon


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 8, 2015)

Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> could you make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34
> 
> need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy. If you can only do one then just the second one will do.



Sadly I cannot do this kind of thing but I can redirect you here


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 9, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I'll work on these tonight check back soon



Wooooootness! (*?∀`)♪


----------



## Tim (Dec 9, 2015)

Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> could you make a gif out of this video starting from 2:23-2:28 and another starting from 2:29-2:34
> 
> need them from a tumblr project, with rep,cred. Doesn't need anything fancy. If you can only do one then just the second one will do.









~M~ said:


> Sadly I cannot do this kind of thing but I can redirect you here



Daddy's here.


----------



## Vix (Dec 9, 2015)

Tim said:


> Daddy's here.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 9, 2015)

Since Giorno seems to be gone xan you fufill my request?
Can you turn this into a high quality 175x250 and a 175x350 avatar with a purple dotted border?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

Nep Nep said:


> Need a set! Senior Size!
> 
> Stock ->
> 
> ...



 ;  ;  

 ; 

 ; 

 ;


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 10, 2015)

Ah, lovely as always Emmy-kun, I'll wear her happily when I get home! 

One thing for the sig though, I couldn't get you to show her whole body in the sig could I?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

It should be possible, I'll do it later, I just wanted to make something less tall this time


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 10, 2015)

~M~ said:


> It should be possible, I'll do it later, I just wanted to make something less tall this time



Ah yeah XD no sweat. I'm gonna wear the current one for now!


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Dec 10, 2015)

Tim said:


> Daddy's here.



Thanks its amazing! I did screw up and used the Japanese version though, can you do the same one with this video? Same thing just English translation, after Zoro's of course. Thanks again.
Link:


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 15, 2015)

Dotted border 
Only has to fit my current avy somewhat, nothing too fancy


----------



## Legend (Dec 17, 2015)

Senior Set Please:

Stock: 
Details: Artist Interpretation
Text: The Dark Knight Returns


----------



## Tuan (Dec 20, 2015)

A little odd request , hope you can help. In need of a  banner for my character , for a game that Im playing. Thank you if you could help, if you dont take this kinda request, thanks anyways!


*Spoiler*: __ 



size : 331 x 542
main text:  Tuanie
other text: Blade Master
border: white with black border? up to you really.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Dec 20, 2015)

Requesting a senior gif set.

Avatar: 2:58 - 3:01

Signature: 3:06 - 3:11


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



[YOUTUBE]SsAm32tesvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 21, 2015)

Can I get a senior set, please?

I wanna get it done with 

For the avatar, I want the black guy, plz 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 8, 2016)

for nep nep


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 8, 2016)

How sweet of you Emmy-kun. Tysssssm ^_^!


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 9, 2016)

How sweet of you Emmy-kun. Thanks for nothing ^_^!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 18, 2016)

This set I am requesting will be graphics for an upcoming mafia game I will be hosting. This is the first set of graphics and I will be coming to you in the future as I need more graphics for the post as I get closer to it's setup. I just wanna start with the first set if you would have me. Of course I'd rep and inside said post of the mafia game your credit will be shared with a link to your shop here of course. 

Set:
Logo image 1:

logo image 2:


Description: I would like the logo from image two ripped and placed above the stripped out image of the Power Rangers fused together onto a black background with kind of an eerie like ominous color scheme and design. Not sure what there. I'd rather give you free reign on that as an artist. The words I would want to be under the Mighty Morphin Power Rangers logo is "Mafia" followed by "Season One". 

I am in no rush and would much rather you take your time on this. Thank you very much if you can take on this task for me.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 11, 2016)

ok so life is crazy you guys. Sometimes I get pretty busy now that I'm an 'adult' and I'm busy most of the workweek and sometimes my relaxation time isn't spent doing gfx. But it's something I'm about to get back into right now! I'll be working on these today and on so expect to see something some time 

I like to think the point of a shop request is not for when you want something immediate but for when you want something solid you'll wear for a while, and it might take a minute to receive. Immediate needs... The giveaway thread will probably fulfill 

Anyways just filling you all in


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 11, 2016)

Im canceling my request. Will be making a new one.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 14, 2016)

Whitebeard said:


> Dotted border
> Only has to fit my current avy somewhat, nothing too fancy



I don't have it set up to make dotted borders anymore  

 ;  ;  ;


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2016)

Making sets again?


----------



## Cronos (Feb 27, 2016)

make me something cool please M


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 28, 2016)

posting here to make it a offical request


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 28, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> posting here to make it a offical request



Image?


----------



## Vix (Mar 28, 2016)

ava: 
size: senior, 175x200, 175x350 
Effects: work yo magic
request: Chimmy Choo or M.. or both. Preferably Chimmy, but you all good ppl so.. yee, dass wassup.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 28, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Image?




It was in my original vm


----------



## Vix (Mar 30, 2016)

darshdarniit, I forgot to rehost


----------



## Vix (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## ~M~ (Apr 1, 2016)

;  ;  ;  ;


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you        .


----------



## Oceania (Apr 2, 2016)

I'd like a sig preferably a transparency of it if you can please, if you can't then a sig will be fine. 

I'm not too sure what effects I'd like so I can let you dictate what would be good, if you do use effects then make sure to keep the big butt in there please.


----------



## Oceania (Apr 5, 2016)

hey sorry I put my request in a spoiler. I thought I did but I guess I didn't so yeah sorry about that.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2016)

Do you do gif request? Just want a quick gif sig from a youtube video.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 18, 2016)

Set - Avatar: 150 x 200
Set - Sig: Your preference.


Effects: As close to the original as possible. Nothing too flashy.

Details: None

Text: None.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 25, 2016)

Request Type: Set

Worker: Whoever wants to do it.

Stock: []

Size: 150x200 avatar, sig size is up to you

Border: None

Effects: Whatever you think looks good. Go crazy!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 25, 2016)

^ I believe the ava sizes (150x200) are still the same as before. It's only the contest winners that have the bigger ava's. Sorry.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 28, 2016)

Haze said:


> ava:
> size: senior, 175x200, 175x350
> Effects: work yo magic
> request: Chimmy Choo or M.. or both. Preferably Chimmy, but you all good ppl so.. yee, dass wassup.


 ;  ;  ;  ;  ;

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vix (Apr 28, 2016)

love it


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 28, 2016)

;  ;  ;


----------



## Hero (May 13, 2016)

Do you take banner requests?

I have a banner request for a Mafia game I'm going to host


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 13, 2017)

Make magic Emmery!

Request -> Set

Size -> Senior

Avvie -> 

Sig -> 

Border -> All you!

Effects -> You decide.

Notes :

Try to keep Celine (The black cat) in the sig as much as you can without breaking the new size rules, don't hurt yourself or anything if it's too much of a pain though.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2017)

Nep Nep said:


> Make magic Emmery!
> 
> Request -> Set
> 
> ...


 ;   ; 

  ; 

Lemme know what if any changes you need, and what you think

Thanks for the request nep


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 16, 2017)

~M~ said:


> ;   ;
> 
> ;
> 
> ...



Oooo I love this one x} 

It's perfect Emmery, thanks!


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 18, 2017)

*Request:* Set
*Ava:*
*Sig:*
*Size:* Senior
*Effects and such:* whatever works

Thanks.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2017)

Divine Death said:


> *Request:* Set
> *Ava:*
> *Sig:*
> *Size:* Senior
> ...


  ;   ;  

  ;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Emmy! I found this one of Emma Watson at the lovely Belle in the new Beauty and the Beast. She looks so lovely. But, of course, cool effects are always nice, and it's to square. Could you make  even more glamorous?


----------



## Eros (Mar 18, 2017)

Thorin said:


> there is only one Emma


Are you referring to Emmy-kun or Emma Watson? One is my 3D NF crush. The other is my 3D Hollywood waifu crush.


----------



## Eros (Mar 18, 2017)

Thorin said:


> No, Emma Stone


She's white as a ghost, and she's a twig with no boobs.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2018)

Reactivating this thread, will post some giveaways soon  Feel free to request

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## murasex (Oct 23, 2018)

What happened to those giveaways @~M~ ?


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 23, 2018)

murasex said:


> What happened to those giveaways @~M~ ?


I was hoping to mainly do requests but since that's not happening, I do suppose I should post some


----------



## murasex (Oct 23, 2018)

Can I request a vampire set?  

It's a freestyle type of request.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 28, 2018)

Going to try to make 3 of these per day or two 





murasex said:


> Can I request a vampire set?
> 
> It's a freestyle type of request.


I can do that tonight for you


----------

